# Anfrage an die Experten zu einem Cube-Rahmen



## berlinajoere (13. Juli 2006)

Einen schönen guten Abend, liebe Cube-Freaks. Habe eine "lebensnotwendige" Anfrage an Euch, da mein bike bis zum 15. 08 fertig sein muß 

Habe diesen Rahmen bei der Bucht erstanden mit der Anpreisung: "Cube LTD 4, Baujahr 2003". Bin nun auf der Suche nach den Geometrie- Daten, aber selbst bei cube-bikes konnte ich diesen Rahmen nicht ausfindig machen...

Leider sind die Fotos nicht so gut, aber die Freaks unter Euch werden sicher erkennen, um was es sich für einen Rahmen handelt(juter deutsch)...i hope so 

Am Sattelrohr ist noch mittig die Aufschrift "ten" versehen; gibt es eine andere Bezeichung für den Rahmen als LTD 1,2,3, bla bla...oder bin ich einem Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger aufgesessen?

Der Rahmen hat Farbe matt-schwarz.

Habe den Verkäufer auch nochmal angeschrieben, aber natürlich kam keinerlei Reaktion...

Würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Schöne Grüße

Babett


----------



## berlinajoere (13. Juli 2006)

Werde nochmal Fotos mit mehr Details und besserer Quali reinsetzen, vielleicht kann mir ja dann er eine oder andere helfen...

Schöne Grüße vonne Babett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (13. Juli 2006)

Hast Du den schon daheim liegen oder hast Du den blind, also ohne die Geo zu wissen, ersteigert?


----------



## trekkinger (13. Juli 2006)

Gefährliche Annahme: Ich nehme an, dass sich die Geometrie der LTDs von Modelljahr 03 zu 06 nicht verändert hat.
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Hardtail_id_6622_.htm


----------



## berlinajoere (14. Juli 2006)

Einen sonnigen Morgen.

Rahmenhöhe, Oberrohrlänge etc. weiß ich alles, wüßte nur gerne das Sattelstützenmaß, habe leider keinen Meßschieber, um das selbst auszumessen. Aber habe gerade bei cube-bikes gesehen, daß das dort auch nicht angegeben ist, zumal es ja auch verschiedene Größen gibt. Wenn ich mich nicht irre 

Also hat sich meine Frage damit wohl erledigt, ergo Meßschieber besorgt und selbst ausgemessen 

Hatte nur gehofft, daß jemand diesen Rahmen kennt oder vielleicht auch selbst hat und somit das Maß kennt.

Trotzdem danke.

Grüßle Babett


----------



## bernd e (14. Juli 2006)

Was man auf den Bilder erkennen kann, schein es mir ein Cube Rahmen zu sein. Ist auf dem Schaltauge ein Schriftzug? Sind die Aufkleber überlackiert? Nach meinem Wissen sind die das bei Cube.

Rahmengeometrie sehe ich genau so wie "trekkinger", zumindest von 04 bis jetzt.

Wenn es ein Cube ist, sollte es ein 31,4 mm Rohr sein. Stütze gibt es z.B. von Ritchey.


----------



## berlinajoere (14. Juli 2006)

Hallo Bernd,

ja, auf dem Schaltauge ist der Schriftzug "Cube" eingestanzt.

An der Strebe(nicht Kettenstrebe) ist noch ein Aufkleber "R.F.R. geometry". Vielleicht kann damit noch jemand als Hinweis etwas anfangen.

Und soweit ich das beurteilen kann, könnten die Aufkleber überlackiert sein.

Danke für Deine bisherige Hilfe, natürlich auch an trekkinger! 

Werde trotzdem nochmal Detailfotos mit besserer Quali machen.

Grüßle

Babett


----------



## Uwehasi (14. Juli 2006)

Also der Hinterbau auf dem ersten Foto lässt die damals Cubetypischen 4-Kant-Rohre erahnen, was auf nen LTD-Rahmen hindeutet.
Die unter dem Oberrohr laufende Zugverlegung deutet ebenfalls auf 2003 hin.
2002 war die, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, noch oben.

Zu Geometrie: Bin mir da zwar auch nicht ganz sicher, aber glaube es gab von 02/03 oder 03/04 Veränderungen. Eben ungefähr seit dem 100 mm Gabeln Standard wurden.

Könntest auch mal ne nette Mail mit der Rahmennummer an Cube schicken.
Mit der sollte das doch herauszufinden sein. Sind eigentlich immer recht hilfsbereit. Dauer ein paar Tage, aber die haben ja auch noch andere Sachen zu tun...


----------



## bernd e (14. Juli 2006)

Somit es ein Cube (würde ich mal behaupten). Die Idee mit der Rahmen Nummer finde ich als sehr gut. Damit sollte etwas herauszufinden sein.


----------



## Cuberius (14. Juli 2006)

Ich würde auf ein LTD aus dem Jahr 2003 tippen,da ich den 
2002er bis Ende letzten Jahres gefahren bin.Dort war die Zugverlegung
auch schon unten,allerdings war am Hinterbau keine Punkte,wo man die Bremsleitung festmachen konnte.
Der R.F.R-Aufkleber war auch schon an meinem 2002er Rahmen.
Und wie Bernd e schon gesagt hat, braucht der Rahmen eine Sattelstütze
mit 31,4mm.


----------



## berlinajoere (14. Juli 2006)

Einen schönen guten Abend an alle und nochmal danke für Eure Hilfe und Hinweise.

Habe nochmal ein paar bessere Detailfotos gemacht, vielleicht könnt Ihr ja damit das Rätsel zum "Was-ist-das-für-ein-cube"-Quiz besser lösen

Die Rahmennummer werde ich auf alle Fälle bei Cube erfragen, danke für den Tip!

Noch eine ganz andere Frage an die "Style- Polizei". Ist es verwerflich an ein 2003er cube, sofern es eins ist, eine ´06er Truvativ-Kurbel zu verbauen, die ich sozusagen geschenkt bekommen habe. Habe mal mit dem Zollstock(in Ermangelung anderer Meßinstrumente) das Gehäusemaß abgecheckt, in diesem Fall 68mm. Das Howitzer- Lager ist für Gehäusebreite von 68- 73(oder so ähnlich?)

Ist da noch etwas zu beachten, oder läßt sich das Lager mit der Kurbel ohne Probleme montieren?

Muß ja zugeben, daß ich die Kurbel richtig geil finde(aber das ist sicher auch Geschmackssache)  

Und noch mal zur style-polizei. Oder dann doch lieber eine schöne XTR- Kurbel aus diesen Jahrgängen oder noch andere Vorschläge Eurerseits? Nur: Habe leider keinen Goldesel zu Hause und einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul...

Nun denn, hoffe mal wieder auf Eure fachlichen Ratschläge und wünsche Euch bis dahin ein sonniges WE.

Schöne Grüße aus dem Preussenländle vonne Babett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlinajoere (14. Juli 2006)

Und noch 2 Fotos...dann is aber Schluß


----------



## trekkinger (14. Juli 2006)

Am besten morgen gleich einen Messschieber kaufen und selbst nachmessen. Sollte aber schon eine bessere Qualität sein, keiner aus Plastik. 

Wie man den abliest weisst Du?


Die Rahmennummer erfährst Du nicht von Cube, da für jeden Rahmen anders. Die steht für gewöhnlich eingestanzt unterhalb des Tretlagergehäuses.


----------



## berlinajoere (14. Juli 2006)

Ja, trekkinger, werde wohl einen kaufen müssen. Ja, kenne mich damit aus, bin im Osten Deutschlands aufgewachsen und da hatten wir schon in der 4. Klasse im Werkunterricht und weiterführend später in der Lehre(Ausbildung) damit zu tun.

Ja, die Rahmennummer steht unter dem Tretlagergehäuse, habe ich schon entdeckt, wollte damit nur sagen, daß ich mit dieser Nummer bei Cube nachfrage. Trotzdem danke für Deine Antwort!

Schöne Grüße 

Babett


----------



## Cuberius (15. Juli 2006)

Nach den Fotos zu urteilen,würde ich defenitiv sagen das das der 2003er Cube LTD Rahmen ist.
Zu deiner Frage,welche Kurbeln.Ich habe an dem 2002er-Rahmen RaceFace
Prodigy XC gefahren und war damit bestens zufrieden.Bei meinem neuen Bike setze ich auf RaceFace Diabolus Kurbeln.(Muß dazu sagen,daß ich einen "leichten" RaceFace Tick habe.)Ob du nun 2006er Truvativ-Kurbeln oder 2003er XTR nimmst liegt ganz bei dir,wobei ich selber die XTR schöner finde.
Bei der Montage ist eigentlich auf rechts und links zu achten,wegen den Links- und Rechtsgewinden an den Lagerschalen.Hinzu kommt noch die richtige Kettenlinie.Sollte aber in der Anleitung der Kurbeln vernünftig erklärt sein.Ansonsten nochmal fragen.
Hoffe,konnte etwas helfen.


----------



## berlinajoere (15. Juli 2006)

Wieder mal einen schönen Abend allerseits.

Auch wieder danke an Cuberius für Deine Antwort. 

Wieder mal Fragen an Euch(nimmt ja langsam kein Ende mehr) 

Natürlich gefallen mir die XTR und die RF´s auch extrem, aber in Ermangelung des nötigen Kleingeldes konnte ich bisher darüber noch nicht nachdenken... 

Habe bei der Ami- Bucht rote RF´s Prodigy DH gefunden, auch nicht für viel Geld, wäre auch ein kleiner farblicher Akzent zum sonst eher dunkel gehalteten bike. Nun meine Frage: Sind dies Kompakt- Kurbeln oder lassen sich die Blätter einzeln abmontieren, möchte nur mit dem großen Blatt fahren, also ohne Umwerfer und diesen Schnickschnack. Oder wäre es sinnvoller, nur die Kurbeln an sich zu kaufen und sich das große Blatt dazu zu holen?

Und mit einem schönen Gruß an trekkinger: Nächste Woche gibt es in einer Marktkette einen digitalen Meßschieber aus Metall für 10 Eus, den ich mir sicherlich holen werden. Nicht mal mehr die Augen anstrengen, sondern nur auf´s Display schauen und Zahlen lesen

Oki, mit Hoffnung auf neue Tips und Ratschläge verabschiedet sich mal wieder  die berlinajöre und wünscht einen schönen Samstagabend.


----------



## Cuberius (17. Juli 2006)

Eigentlich sind die Kettenblätter bei RaceFace geschraubt.Hab meine 
Prodigy XC damals auch nur mit einem Kettenblatt und Kettenführung
gefahren.Wenn du die Kurbeln inkl. Kettenblätter bekommst,sofort
kaufen.Sind nämlich auch nicht ganz billig,wenn du original RaceFace
Kettenblätter haben möchtest.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlinajoere (20. Juli 2006)

Einen schönen guten Abend und wieder mal danke für die Antworten, speziell an Cuberius 

So, habe nun die RF- Kurbel gekauft, habe mich hier über die Suche auch schon über das Thema "Kettenführung" informiert, doch bleiben noch 2-3 Fragen offen. Habe durch all die Expertis hier erfahren dürfen, daß die Kettenführung entweder am Innenlager oder an der ISCG- Aufnahme befestigt wird, welch mein cube aber sicherlich nicht hat. Belehrt mich bitte eines besseren, wenn es nicht so ist...

Also, habe ja nun die Kurbel erstanden, großes Blatt hat 44, welches ich als einziges nutzen möchte, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Kettenführung dafür am optimalsten ist? Gibt ja wohl für 3er, 2er usw. Führungen...

Und wenn ich richtig denken kann, benötige ich eine für nur ein Blatt(extrem schwere Logik) 

Würde mich freuen, wenn ich wiedermal einige Tips von Euch bekommen könnte. 

Und nochmal Gruß an bernd und Cuberius, ja das Sattelstützenmaß ist 31.4. Habs heute ausgemessen.

Einen schönen Abend an alle vonne berlinajoere!


----------



## Cuberius (21. Juli 2006)

Also ich hab bei meinen RaceFace Prodigy XC eine günstige Kettenführung gefahren,die durch das Innenlager und Klemmschrauben am Rahmen befestigt wurde.Jetzt habe ich mir die RaceFace Kettenführung gekauft.Die hat eine ISCG-Aufnahme.Es ist aber ein Adapter dabei,welcher sich durch das Innenlager am Rahmen befestigen lässt.Mußte ich an meinem Cube auch montieren.
Du benötigst nur ein Kettenblatt.Ich habe mich hier für ein 40er entschieden und fahre hinten 11 - 34 Zähne.Für mich die perfekte Abstimmung.
Du solltest aber darauf achten,daß ein sogenannter "Rockring" bei der Kettenführung dabei ist.Der verhindert,daß du,wenn du z.B. über etwas drüber springst und hängen bleibst,dir das Kettenblatt ruinierst.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## S.D. (21. Juli 2006)

Um nochmals auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen:
Ein 2003´er Ltd.4-Rahmen ist es definitiv nicht.
Hab nochmals die alten CUBE-Kataloge rausgekrempelt. Der 03´er Ltd4-Rahmen hatte eine satin-anthrazit Pulverbeschichtung und die Kettenstreben waren Alu-gebürstet. Auch sieht kein anderer Ltd.-Rahmen von 2003 und 2004 so aus wie der, den Du gekauft hast.

Gruss


----------



## berlinajoere (24. Juli 2006)

Einen schönen guten Abend!

Erst mal wieder ein dickes Danke für Eure Antworten, besonders an Cuberius und S.D., der sich die Mühe machte, die Kataloge zu wälzen.

Nach S.D.´s Antwort bin ich aber nun vollends irritiert 

Habe am Samstag Cube angeschrieben und die Rahmennummer mitgeteilt, mal sehen, wann die antworten und was dabei herauskommt. 

Wie gesagt, das Cube- Schaltauge ist montiert, wie Ihr ja auf den Bildern gesehen habt; was mich stutzig macht ist der Aufkleber "ten" am Sattelrohr(siehe Bild, mal wieder nicht so toll, aber gerade noch so zu erkennnen )

Hat das eine besondere Bedeutung oder kennt das überhaupt jemand? 

Bin gerade etwas genervt, zumal ich schon einige Teile zum 2003er LTD gekauft habe... 

Naja, wohl erst mal Cube- Antwort abwarten und dann weitersehen...

Euch einen schönen Abend wieder mal Grüße aus´m börlinn vonne Babett


----------



## berlinajoere (25. Juli 2006)

sodele, cube hat geantwortet, kann aber den rahmen anhand der rahmennummer nicht 100% identifizieren... 

soll fotos schicken, was schon gemacht ist, mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt...hab ja so ein mulmiges gefühl im magen...

nochmal eine frage an S.D., hast du auch noch die cube- kataloge älterer jahrgänge? im übrigen wurde die farbe matt- schwarz vom verkäufer angegeben, anthrazit würde vielleicht auch hinkommen, wenn meine augen mich nicht täuschen...vielleicht isser nur nich auf dieses schwere wort gekommen

naja, rumrätseln hilft nichts, cube- antwort abwarten und weitersehen.

sonnige grüße aus´m preussenländle vonne babett


----------



## berlinajoere (26. Juli 2006)

Juten Morgen an alle.

Also, das Rätsel scheint gelöst. Die von Cube sind der Meinung, es handelt sich um ein LTD Messe Modell aus dem Jahr 2002. Soll wohl ne Sonderaktion gewesen sein. 

Nun nochmal eine letzte Frage und dann laß ich Euch in Ruh´ 

Kommt die Style- Polizei mit Blaulicht und Sirene, wenn ich an dieses 02er nun Teile aus späteren Jahren verbaue, vorwiegend aus den Jahren 05 und 06? Passen müßten sie ja hoffentlich, oder?

Teile wären von Race Face, XTR, XT, Ritchey, Magura, Mavic, Marzocchi...

Auf letzte Antworten von Euch hoffend danke ich nochmal allen, die sich die Mühe gemacht haben, mir weiterzuhelfen.

 

Schöne Grüße vonne Babett


----------



## polo (26. Juli 2006)

style polizei wohl kaum. derrahmen ist ein ganz ordentlicher brocken, von daher würde ich da kein xtr dranschrauben.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (26. Juli 2006)

Style-Polizei? Erlaubt ist, was gefällt! ...und wenn´s dazu noch ordentlich funktioniert und Du Dich wohl auf dem Rad fühlst, dann erfüllen die Teile Ihren Zweck.


----------



## Cuberius (27. Juli 2006)

Nils Leimbrock schrieb:
			
		

> Style-Polizei? Erlaubt ist, was gefällt! ...und wenn´s dazu noch ordentlich funktioniert und Du Dich wohl auf dem Rad fühlst, dann erfüllen die Teile Ihren Zweck.



Das sehe ich auch.Hauptsache dir gefällt dein Bike,denn du mußt ja ständig damit fahren und niemand anderes.Ich schraub auch nur dran was mir gefällt.
Und es war doch ein LTD.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (27. Juli 2006)

@Cuberius
...danke, daß Du mir Recht gibtst. Und viele Grüße in meine alte Heimat (...komme urspr. aus OS)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (27. Juli 2006)

Kein Problem.
Hehe,....viele Grüße zurück.


----------



## fatz (28. Juli 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt die Style- Polizei mit Blaulicht und Sirene, wenn ...


die kommt nicht und wenn kriegt sie einen tritt in den a.
dieser quatsch ist eh nur eine erfindung von gelangweilten mountainbike redakteuren, die
nicht wissen was sie schreiben sollen, weil sie mit ihrem artikel ueber das beste 
bike-makeup schon fertig sind.


----------



## berlinajoere (29. Juli 2006)

@fatz

ok, einhellige meinung, erlaubt ist, was gefällt 

nochmal vielen dank an alle, die mir weitergeholfen haben und cuberius, ja, es ist wirklich ein ltd 

schöne grüße aus´m dorf berlin vonne babett


----------



## berlinajoere (1. August 2006)

Einen schönen guten Tag.

Doch nochmal eine Frage an die Expertis zum Steuersatz. Habe mich durch die Suche geschlengelt, auch schon Namen wie Cane Creek, FSA und Ritchey gefunden, nur weiß ich leider nicht, ob ich einen intergrierten oder einen nicht integrierten benötige. Und was ist da der Unterschied? Und welcher paßt überhaupt? Ups, schon mehr als eine Frage. 

Wie gesagt, es ist ein 2002er LTD.

Danke nochmal für jegliche Hilfe.

Schöne Grüße

Babett


----------



## Cuberius (1. August 2006)

Im LTD ist ein integrierter Steuersatz verbaut,d.h. die Lagerschalen werden
in das Steuerrohr fast komplett reingepresst.
Kauf dir am besten den Cane Creek Zero Strack2.Der ist günstig und hat
vernünftige Industrielager.Kostet bei ebay so um die 30,-.Habe ich auch in meinem LTD und den kann ich nur empfehlen.Den Ritchey habe ich am Anfang in meinem 2002er auch drin gehabt,aber der machte nur Probleme.Entweder zu fest oder zu lose.Und war er dann mal vernünftig eingestellt,rappelte der sich nach ein paar Fahrten schon wieder los.Auch bin ich von der Lagerqualität nicht überzeugt.
Zum FSA kann ich leider nix sagen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es verwerflich an ein 2003er cube, sofern es eins ist, eine ´06er Truvativ-Kurbel zu verbauen, die ich sozusagen geschenkt bekommen habe. Habe mal mit dem Zollstock(in Ermangelung anderer Meßinstrumente) das Gehäusemaß abgecheckt, in diesem Fall 68mm. Das Howitzer- Lager ist für Gehäusebreite von 68- 73(oder so ähnlich?)
> 
> Ist da noch etwas zu beachten, oder läßt sich das Lager mit der Kurbel ohne Probleme montieren?


dann brauchst du einen 5 mm-distanzring.


----------



## berlinajoere (2. August 2006)

Danke wieder mal für Eure Antworten!

Habe bei der Bucht einen Cane Creek Z2 gefunden, aber der ist semi- integriert 

Hoffe, daß ich das mit dem Link hinbekomme.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Steuersatz-Cane-...QQihZ005QQcategoryZ100249QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## berlinajoere (2. August 2006)

Danke wieder mal für Eure Antworten!

Habe bei der Bucht einen Cane Creek Z2 gefunden, aber der ist semi- integriert 

Hoffe, daß ich das mit dem Link hinbekomme, hab´s noch nie versucht...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Steuersatz-Cane-...QQihZ005QQcategoryZ100249QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Kann ich den auch verwenden?

Wieder mal auf Eure Antworten hoffend verabschiedet sich de Babett


----------



## berlinajoere (2. August 2006)

Ups, Doppel- Post. 

In anderen Foren gibt´s für so was glaub ich Haue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (2. August 2006)

Den Cane Creek kannst du am besten bei www.gigabike.de bestellen.Der ist dort als ZS22 im Artikellager.
Bei integrierten Steuersätzen unterscheidet man zwischen semi-integriert und integriert,d.h. bei semi.integrierten Steuersätzen gucken die Lagerschalen noch etwas aus dem Steuerrohr.
Und du bekommst keine Haue....


----------



## berlinajoere (2. August 2006)

@cuberius, wieder mal danke! 

Habe gerade bei gigabike reingeschaut, da haben sie den ZS22, semi- integriert.

Es gibt also kein Problem, den einzubauen? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe... 

Und der Verkäufer von meinem Link bei Ebay ist: gigabike...

Schöne Grüße vonne Babett


----------



## Cuberius (3. August 2006)

Der passt auf jeden Fall.Hab ihn bei meinem 2002er gefahren und hab ihn
jetzt auch wieder eingebaut.War bei meiner ersten Fahrt damit echt erstaunt,
wie gut der läuft.  

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (3. August 2006)

He Cuberius, wieder mal danke an Dich! 

Können hier ja bald einen Privat-Chat aufmachen 

Habe den Cane Creek nun geordert, nun fehlt mir nur noch das Innenlager. 

Untenstehende RF´s habe ich gekauft, in der Beschreibung steht, ich benötige ein 113mm Innenlager. Kannst Du eines empfehlen oder auch andere Expertis hier? Habe gelesen, 4- fach gelagert sollte schon sein. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/RACEFACE-RACE-F...4QQihZ007QQcategoryZ56193QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 

Und danke, daß es hier keine Kloppe für Doppel- Post´s gibt, aber ich war so glücklich, daß es geschafft habe, meinen ersten Link zu setzen. Da mußte ich es Euch gleich doppelt mitteilen 

Schöne Grüße 

Babett


----------



## Cuberius (3. August 2006)

Kein Problem,helf doch gerne! 
Ich habe bei meinen RF Prodigy XC damals das Evolve XC gefahren.Du brauchst
auf jeden Fall ein Innenlager mit ISIS-Standard,d.h. die Achse hat an beiden
Enden eine Vielverzahnung.(Ich meine,es sind 10 Zähne)Habe mir das Foto
von deinen RF-Kurbeln daumen: )angeguckt.Die haben ISIS-Standard.Muß dazu sagen,daß es von Shimano auch einen Vielzahn gibt,der Octalinc heißt.Der passt nicht.
Schau am besten mal bei www.bike-box.de nach.Dort unter den Innenlagern findest du 7 Race Face-Lager die für deine Kurbeln passen,angefangen mit dem Evolve SRX für 45,-.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (4. August 2006)

He Cuberius, kann ja wieder nur mal sagen:  

Schade, daß de nich hier in der Gegend wohnst, dann wäre Bier, Wasser, Wein, Schnaps oder was immer de willst wohl fällich  

Also, wenn de Dich mal mit´m bike nach Berlin verirrst, sag Bescheid. Dann jibts Freigetränke! 

Und Du wirst es nicht glauben, auch hier jibts gute Gegenden zum biken(hier und auch im Umland), is nich alles nur Häusermeer

Habe bei bike-box geschaut und mir das Evolve SRX angeschaut(in Ermangelung der Eus), kannst Du mir sagen, wieviel gelagert das ist? Ist dort nicht so ersichtlich. Will doch auch was Vernünftiges haben...

Nun denn, hoffe, daß es zum 14. fertich is(und dann jibts natürlich auch Foddos), hab heute schon die anderen Teile zum Schrauber gebracht, warte jetzt nur noch auf die Kurbeln aus Ami- Land. Versand am 24.7. Angabe zum Versand: worldwide 4- 6 Arbeitstage. Aber weiß ich wie die Amis arbeiten...

In diesem Sinne wieder mal schöne Grüße vonne Babett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (5. August 2006)

Das werd ich bestimmt mal machen! 
War ja schon öfters in Berlin,bisher aber immer ohne Bike. 
Dann komm ich mal vorbei und dann zeigst du mir mal Berlin vom Fahrrad aus.

Hab mich gerade auf einer amerikanischen Seite schlau gemacht.Bei RaceFace
steht nämlich nix bezüglich der Anzahl der Lager.Leider muß ich dir sagen,daß das SRX nur zweifach gelagert ist.Allerdings hat es auch doppelte Anzahl an Kugeln,wie die anderen RaceFace-Innenlager,was die Steifigkeit wieder erhöht.
Bitte nicht hauen! 
Falls dir das zu unsicher ist,dann schau mal bei www.jensonusa.com nach,dort gibt es das Evolve XC für 40$,welches 4-fach gelagert ist.


----------



## berlinajoere (5. August 2006)

@Cuberius, na dann schon mal bike- Überführung inne Hauptstadt ordern

Und es gibt hier sogar einen Sevice: "berlin on bike", wo die Touris per "Fahrrad" (herrliche Krücken)durch die Stadt gehetzt werden und wahrscheinlich in 3 Stunden alle Sehenswürdigkeiten kennnenlernen müssen

Sorry, aber bei uns steht "Touris" für auswärtige Unwissende mit Kamera am Hals, gelben Radlerhosen und "wie ick komm zu zoo?" 

Aber Du wärst ja kein Touri, sondern ein Biker auf Erkundungsfahrt.... 

Wie gesagt, Frei- Bier steht!

Habe mal bei jensonsua reingeschaut, aber dit dauert ja wieder ewig lang mit´m Versand bei de amis...

Brauche die Teile bis spätestens 15.8.


----------



## berlinajoere (5. August 2006)

Wolllte ncoh schöne Grüße senden....

Also, schöne Grüße


----------



## Cuberius (7. August 2006)

Das stimmt,die Amis brauchen immer ewig.

Naja,ich stell mir mich gerade in gelben Radlerhosen vor.Hm,....echt sexy 

Hab mich mal so´n bissel umgeschaut.Bei ebay gibt´s da wohl was,aber die Auktion läuft noch bis 13.08. und das ist etwas zu knapp.Bei www.bikemailorder.de gibt´s im günstigeren Segment nur 2-fach gelagerte und das Innenlager von NG-Sports mit 4-fach Lagerung kostet 60,-.Bei www.bike-box.de bekommst du allerdings das Evolve-Innenlager (XC,FR,DH)
schon für 2,- mehr.
Wenn dir die 2-fach Lagerung beim Evolve SRX reicht,nimm das.Kommt ja auch auf deinen Einsatz-Bereich an.Wenn nicht Freeride und Downhill ambitioniert bist,reicht das SRX aus. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (8. August 2006)

He Cuberius, mach mal bitte nen Bild von Dir in gelben Radlerhosen, ist wahrscheinlich ein Highlight für jedes Fotoalbum.   

Habe jetze das Evolve SRX geordert, bin ja eigentlich nur Streetfighterin in ständigem Klinsch mit brüllenden Autofahrern, blökenden Fußgängern und den Weg kreutzenden Hunden. Nur öfter mal(wie die Zeit erlaubt) verirre ich mich ins Gelände oder in den Wald. Also sollte das SRX für mich ausreichen.

Und natürlich bekommste keine Haue, weil das SRX nur 2-fach gelagert ist, aber nur wenns das Foto mit den gelben Hosen gibt, am besten noch mit violetten Punkten. 

Meine RF´s sind immer noch nicht angekommen, habe die jetzt schon ein paar mal angeschrieben wegen Postcode zur Lokalisierung, aber die antworten nich.

Dauert das echt so lang? Am 24. haben sie die Dinger losgeschickt. Bin schon langsam am Verzweifeln. Oder ist unser lieber deutscher Zoll das Zünglein an der Waage?

Und die netten Leute bei der Post können mir ohne Code keine Auskunft geben.  

Und Stadttour per bike für Cuberius ist kein Problem, und wenn de anstatt des Bieres lieber eine grasgefüllte Zigarette vorziehen würdest(natürlich Gras von einer Wiese, keine Macht den Drogen!), dann wäre das auch kein Problem. 

Denn es sollen ja nicht alle biker Kontakt mit der "schlimmsten aller Einstiegsdrogen" haben(um dann nach 2 Wochen schon Hero zu spritzen)

In diesem Sinne, wieder mal beste Grüße an meinen Förderer Cuberius und an alle, die sich hierher verirren.

Babett


----------



## Cuberius (9. August 2006)

Hm,...gelbe "Strumpfhose" und violette Punkte.... 
Ich glaub,wenn ich damit durch Berlin fahre und dann irgendwann wieder komme,wird sich bestimmt jeder an mich erinnern! 

Warum das bei den Amis so lange dauert versteh ich nicht.Wahrscheinlich liegt das am Zoll und die Beamten dort kommen zu nix,weil die kurz vorher ein Auto aus Holland kontrolliert haben!  

Gegen eine Zigarette ist natürlich auch nix einzuwenden!  

Mit ganz viel Glück kann ich heute mein neues Radel einweihen,vorausgesetzt die von DHL beeilen sich.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (9. August 2006)

Ja, ich glaube, alle lokalen Fernsehsender würden sich auf Dich stürzen und den Mann in den gelben "Strumpfhosen" mit den lila Punkten in den Abendnachrichten bringen.

Mit dem Aufreisser: "Auswärtiger Fahrradfahrer vergreift sich an den Geschmacksnerven seiner Mitmenschen" 

Und dann noch mit einem schicken cube umterm Ars..., wahrscheinlich grenzenloses Gekichere bei der berliner cube- Gemeinde. 

Aber wenn man bedenkt, was hier sonst so rumläuft, wahrscheinlich würdeste gar nich auffallen 

So, habe nun endlich den Code vom Absender bekommen, natürlich gleich bei DHL nachgefragt, doch ist eine gewöhnliche Sendung, wird dort nicht registriert. Ich nun resigniert, aber mit einem Tip von meinem Radel- Fachmann ausgestattet, mal beim Zoll nachzufragen. Richtig auf doof, bin Radsportlerin bla bla, habe nächste Woche einen Wettkampf bla bla, warte dringend auf die Teile aus Ami- Land. Hat er schon ein paar mal gemacht(natürlich als Radsportler, nicht Sportlerin )und auf einmal gings ganz fix. Na mal sehen, werde morgen dort mal antelefonieren. Aber wenn die nun 5 Autos aus Holland oder gar aus Polen in der Mache haben? No chance... 

Und, was ist mit der Einweihung des neuen Rades? Hat DHL gute Arbeit geleistet? Wenn ja, dann bitte Foddos!!!

Und Cuberius, weeßte wat?(um mal ein wenig zu berlinern)bike-mailorder ist eine Straße von mir entfernt, kann quasi rübergucken, also wenn mal wieder was anliegt, Versandkosten auf alle Fälle gespart 

Und die Zigarette ist garantiert, wenn de Dich mal hierher verirrst.

Hoffe nur, Du kannst dann noch biken  

Nun denn, genuch zujequatscht, isse spät in the Abend, so I werde go to my Bett.

Grüßle

Babett


----------



## Cuberius (10. August 2006)

Ok,ich glaub die gelben Strumpfhosen mit violetten Punkte ziehe ich lieber doch nicht an.Nachher bekomm ich noch einen Strafzettel,wegen allgemeiner Behinderung des öffentlichen Verkehrs!  

Dann würde ich auch mal beim Zoll fragen,aber ich glaube,da laß dir mal gleich die Durchwahl zur Aservatenkammer geben!  
Ich verstehe aber auch nicht,warum das so lange braucht.Auf deren ebay-Seite steht ja,daß das so 6 - 8 Tage braucht.Naja,24.07 plus 8 Tage,hm.....
Hätte das da nicht schon Anfang August da sein sollen?

Ein Lob an DHL.Konnte mein neues Schätzchen einweihen.  Das wurde aber auch echt Zeit.9 Monate und 20 Tage ohne Bike!   
Mir wurd ja mein altes leider geklaut. 
Werd die Tage Fotos reinstellen.

Das mit Bikemailorder ist ja echt praktisch!Wenn ich vorbeikomme,müssen wir da mal vorbeischauen!

Werd mich mal erkundigen,wie das so mit´m Zug nach Berlin aussieht.Müssen ja echt mal ´ne Runde drehen. 
Und das mit dem biken klappt dann bestimmt noch...  

Schöne Grüße


----------



## fatz (10. August 2006)

Cuberius schrieb:
			
		

> Ok,ich glaub die gelben Strumpfhosen mit violetten Punkte ziehe ich lieber doch nicht an.Nachher bekomm ich noch einen Strafzettel,wegen allgemeiner Behinderung des öffentlichen Verkehrs!


nix! keine feigheit hier. und wir wollen fotos!!!!!!


----------



## berlinajoere (10. August 2006)

@ fatz, jenau! feigheit is was für weicheier! 

würde mich ja dann cuberius auch anschließen und eine geblümte, mit spitzen versetzte strumpfhose anziehen, um von seiner stylischen strumpfi abzulenken 

suchste noch die canti?und wenn, älteren datums? habe noch eine alte lx mit schraubbaren belägen rumzuliegen(BR- M565). weiß nicht, ob du sowas meinst.

grüßle babett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlinajoere (11. August 2006)

So, habe mich nun mal beim Zoll kundig gemacht. 

Die nette Dame vom DHL sagte mir vorher, daß es ca. 7 Tage dauert, bis es von Ami- Ländle zum deutschen Zoll kommt, dort kann es auch noch ein wenig dauern, sie vermutet(herrliche Aussage), daß die Kurbeln Ende dieser Woche, Anfang nächster Woche bei mir landen. Zu spät! Will am Dienstag nach NRW, und das bitte mit meinem ersten eigens zusammengestellten cube.
Natürlich zusammengestellt mit Hilfe all der vielen Expertis hier!

Zollmensch sagt mir aber, mit Postcode keine Sendungsverfolgung beim Zoll möglich, Bearbeitung dauert aber in der Regel 1-2 Tage, Sendungen aus JU ES laufen prinzipiell über Hauptzollamt Frankfurt/Main. Ich also dort angeklingelt und eine nette Stimme gehört: "Diese Nummer ist vorrübergehend nicht erreichbar"...

Krise nun perfekt, als Notlösung nun einfaches Vierkantlager gekauft, mein bike- Schrauber bastelt mir alte Kurbeln ran, so daß ich erst mal fahren kann. Aber dit kann it doch nich sein.

Hattet Ihr schon mal solche Wartezeiten bei Kauf aus Ami- Land? Der Typ, wohl ein großer ebay-shop bei den Kriegstreibern, hat die Kurbeln per Einschreiben geschickt...Kurbeln im Einschreiben? Genauer gesagt, verschickt per USPS Priority Mail.

Werde morgen(bzw. heute) nochmal im Hessenländle anrufen, vielleicht kann ich ja noch was in Erfahrung bringen. Aber a bissel spät is dat dann sowieso.

Ick könnte  

Wünsche Euch einen geruhsamen Morgen.


----------



## Cuberius (11. August 2006)

Die vom Zoll mal wieder!Weißt ja warum der Hörer daneben lag....  

Du fährst Dienstag nach NRW?Das ist bei mir gleich um die Ecke.Wenn du möchtest,kannst du mir ja Bescheid sagen,dann können wir uns dort irgendwie zum biken treffen.Würd mich freuen.Will ja schließlich jetzt auch dein Cube sehen....

Dann ziehen wir beide diese netten Strumpfhosen an und machen Fotos davon.Die schicken wir dann Fatz und bekommen eins von ihm in einer rosa Hose....  

Viel Glück beim Zoll... 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (11. August 2006)

So, habe nun den Zoll im Hessenländle erreicht...

Meine Kurbeln sind unglaublicherweise immer noch in Bearbeitung. 

Nicht zu fassen...

Aber damit nicht genug, in Frankfurt haben sie ja soooo vieeeel zu tun, da wurde das nach Radeberg(soll irgendwo bei Leipzig sein) weitergeleitet und nun dort bearbeitet...Soll aber in den nächsten Tagen bei mir ankommmen. 

In den nächsten Tagen... 

Verzweiflung hat einen neuen Namen: Babett 

Nie wieder Teilekauf aus Ami- Land, ich schwöre bei allem, was mir heilig ist!!!

Cuberius, laß uns das mit den Strumpfis mal in Berlin machen, schön vorm Brandenburger Tor, wo uns die Blitzlichter der japanischen Berlinbesucher gewiß sind 

Und Fatz muß dann seine rosa Strumpfis anziehen, dazu weiße Tennissocken und Sandalen und das Foto hier ins Fotoalbum stellen  

Nun denn, die genervte Babett verabschiedet sich einstweilen, muß zum Schrauber und ihm die traurige Nachricht überbringen. 

Euch einen schönen Freitag!


----------



## Cuberius (11. August 2006)

Das mit dem Zoll ist echt nervig.Das sind noch nur Kurbeln!Was kann daran so schwer sein die zu verzollen?Verstehe ich nicht. 
Aber wir sind es ja von den deutschen Behörden nicht anders gewohnt! 
Hoffentlich bekommst du noch Kurbeln,damit du wenigstens fahren kannst.

Wie sieht´s denn mit biken in NRW aus? (Natürlich ohne unsere "Spezialkleidung")  

Das mit dem Brandenburger ist ´ne gute Idee.Pass mal auf ein paar Tage später stehen wir in irgendeiner japanischen Gazette und die regen sich dann über den deutschen Modegeschmack auf!  

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (13. August 2006)

ich glaube, es gibt doch einen bike- gott! 

hatte gestern einen zettel von dhl über ein päckchen im kasten, mit aufforderung zur nachgeldzahlung von 16 eus nochwas; kann ja nur zollnachzahlung sein und damit meine kurbeln aus´m ami- ländle! jipieeeh! 

also morgen gleich agjeholt, schnell zum schrauber und dann ist das cubi endlich fertich. 

und der fahrt nach nrw steht nichts mehr im wege. 

cuberius, leider wird unsere bike-tour diesmal nichts werden, bin schon total eingespannt von freunden mit diversen wünschen wie sehenswürdigkeiten zeigen(in kölle), grillen am abend, rheinschiffahrt und und und...gähn...

aber die bike-tour am rhein lasse ich mir nicht nehmen, da können se sich auf den kopf stellen. 

aber ich hoffe, daß du jetzt im herbst oder spätestens nächstes frühjahr mal den weg nach berlin findest(kann dir ooch ne karte besorgen, soll ja nen bike- weg von west nach ost geben) 

würde mir freuen!

und wenn de dann noch fit bist, zeige ich dir allet schöne in börlinn, und nicht zu vergessen unser foddo vorm brandenburger. 

franzel(alias fatz) is gerade in urlaub, kann also nichts zu seinem unverhofftem glück beitragen, aber dran issa dann, feigheit zählt nich! 

werde, wenn ich´s schaffe, dienstag noch schnell ein foddo von meinem cubi reinsetzen, ansonsten dann nächste woche.

einen schönen abend an euch und eine unangestrengte nächste woche.

grüßle babett


----------



## berlinajoere (14. August 2006)

und es sind meine ratze fatzes! 

he cuberius, herbst oder frühjahr auf tour durch börlinn?

grüßle

babett


----------



## Cuberius (14. August 2006)

Das ist doch super,das die endlich da sind.
Hatten die beim Zoll keine Holländer mehr durchsucht? 

Werd versuchen diesen Herbst noch zu kommen.Will ja auch endlich mal wieder nach Berlin.
Hab übrigens Fotos von meinem Cube jetzt drin. 

Schönen Gruß


----------



## berlinajoere (20. August 2006)

Einen schönen guten Abend!

Bin nun aus dem Rheinländle zurückgekehrt und wollte nur mal kurz für meinen Förderer Cuberius und alle anderen, die´s interessiert, Foddos meines Rohling-cubes(nenne es mal so, weil es mal schnell zum Fahren zusammengebastelt wurde und noch so vieles verändert wird) reinstellen. Doch das Fahren am guten Vater Rhein und im bergischen Land war genial. 

Es werden noch folgende Teile abgeändert: andere Gabel; natürlich meine roten  Ratzi´s, Maguras(Canti- Sockel waren zu kurz, aber inne Schwiez schon neue geordert), natürlich anderer Sattel und schöne neue Decken(bin ja für Schwalbe oder Maxxis, Expertenmeinungen sind jederzeit gefragt!)

Nun denn, muß mal ins Bette, heute fast 7 Stunden Auto gefahren von Kölle nach Börlinn. Und Cubi(alias Cuberius )dit mit´m Herbst steht hoffentlich, kann zwar mit Deinem neuen Baby nicht mithalten(ein wunderbares bike), aber dafür kann ick Dir Ecken von Berlin zeigen, die de noch nich kennst(nee, keene Beate Uhse Shop! )

Aber vielleicht kann ick ja im berliner Stadtverkehr mit Dir mithalten; denke mal, habe da aussichtsreiche Chanchen 

Fatz hat sich übrigens zu seinen rosa Höschen noch nicht geäußert 

Wie gesagt, Feigheit is nich.

So, nun aba Schluß.

Schöne Grüße aus´m Preußenländle

Babett


----------



## Cuberius (21. August 2006)

Gefällt mir sehr gut dein "Rohling"!Und wenn es sich gut fahren lässt,um so besser. 
Bin echt gespannt,wie es mit den RF´s,Maguras und anderer Gabel aussieht.
Was für eine Gabel hast du denn im Auge?

Deine Reifenfrage:

Ich persönlich stehe ja auf Schwalbe.Fahr die Dinger schon seit eh und je.Bin
echt zufrieden mit denen.Ich habe vorne und hinten den Nobby Nic drauf.Allerdings scheint die Combi vo Nobby Nic/hi Racing Ralph sehr beliebt zu sein,da der NN guten Grip bietet und als Vorderreifen (für mich) perfekt ist.Der RR hat nicht den größten Rollwiderstand und ist wahrscheinlich deswegen als Hinterreifen so beliebt.
Bisher bin ich mit meiner Combi sehr zufrieden und der Reifen lässt mich auch nicht im Stich. 
Die Maxxis sind auch gut und ich habe bisher nur positives darüber gehört,aber eigene Erfahrungen habe ich mit denen leider nicht.

Freut mich,daß dir mein Bike gefällt.Ich hab´s schon richtig in mein Herz geschlossen. 

Ich glaube auch das du im Berliner Straßenverkehr besser zurecht kommst als ich.Osna ist da schon ne ganze Ecke ruhiger.

Ne,ne,ne...Fatz....kneifen ist echt nicht!
Wir wollen ja auch was zu lachen haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlinajoere (22. August 2006)

Freut mich sehr Cubi  , daß Dir selbst mein "Rohling" gefällt, bin auch schon so gespannt, wie mein Baby dann mit den Ratzis aussieht

Auf die Cantisockel für die EXR warte ich noch, danach kommen noch die Maguras mit roten Boostern ran, obwohl ich ja auch die komplette rote DX V- Brake Gruppe noch da habe. Aber die Mags scheinen mir besser zu passen, auch im Bremsverhalten. Konnte ja nun beides ausprobieren. Scheibe lohnt sich für mich sicherlich nicht, obwohl ich am Tag schon meine 30 Km runterschrubbe. Obwohl die DX(kann ja zur Zeit nur Hinterradbremse fahren, wegen der Sockel)wunderbar funktionieren. Bzw., die eine...Mußte heute Vollbremsung hinlegen und das Teil hat genial reagiert.        

Tja, Thema Gabel ist leider ein leidiges. Bin ja leider nicht mit Goldmarie aus Frau Holle verwandt(die könnte mir sicher etwas schönes spendieren) 

100mm Federweg reichen ja auch für mich aus(was anderes paßt glaub ich auch gar nicht ran), würde ja ne schöne Manitou oder ne Dirtjumper ins Auge fassen, aber der Geldbeutel zeigt zur Zeit:"no chance" 

Haste Vorschläge(was frage ich eigentlich, ich weiß, daß Du welche hast; eine vernünftige mit gutem Fahrverhalten, am besten für ca. 100 eus, die ich auch noch eine Weile fahren kann.

Zu den Decken: Bin auch auch auf Schwalbe fixiert, gefallen mir super gut, gibts da auch Decken mit "schönen roten tollen" rotgearteten Aufdrucken(will ja meiner Linie treu bleiben)oder doch lieber Maxxis.

So, muß nun mal in die Koje, und wenn mein Bikel- Kumpel Cuberius sich nach Berlin verirrt, dann jibts außer  auch ,  und natürlich  

In diesem Sinne grüßle vonne Babett


----------



## Cuberius (23. August 2006)

Sobald du die Bremsen und Kurbeln dran hast,möchte ich ein Foto.... 

Wenn du Maguras hast,würd ich die dran machen.Deren Bremspower ist ja im Vergleich zu anderen Felgenbremsen unschlagbar.Und sie sehen auch noch super aus! 

Der LTD-Rahmen ist eigentlich nur für 100mm ausgelegt,aber ich konnte nicht widerstehen,meinem eine Z1 mit 130mm zu spendieren.... 
Naja,den 2002er hab ich schon mit 130mm "getestet" und der hat´s ohne Probleme ausgehalten,selbst derbe Sprünge.  

Du kennst mich ja schon recht gut.Hab auch schon ein paar Vorschläge:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Manitou-Six-Fede...QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/MAGURA-2-Stroke-...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Marzocchi-Dirt-J...QQihZ008QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Federgabel-Marzo...QQihZ015QQcategoryZ100533QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ich hoffe,dir gefällt etwas davon.

Schwalbe hat nur weiße Aufdrucke,Maxxis glaub ich einen Mix aus Rot und Weiß.

Werd dich auf jeden Fall noch dieses Jahr in Berlin besuchen.Unsere "Babys" müssen ja schließlich auch mal kennenlernen. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (23. August 2006)

Nur mal kurze Zwischenfrage, was hältst´n von dem hier? 

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...103c7bf9fbe&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=11

Preislich auch noch ok, denke ich. Aber sind 2,35er nicht etwas zu fett?

Schrei heute abend nochmal ausführlich.

Grüßle

Babett


----------



## berlinajoere (23. August 2006)

natürlich schreiben, nich schreien


----------



## Cuberius (23. August 2006)

Der Fat Albert ist schon fett,aber auch recht komfortabel.Ich hab ihn damals bei meinen 2002er hinten nicht eingebaut bekommen.Ich hab mir den Albert 2.25 gekauft und war ganz gut damit zufrieden.
Müßtest du mal am Hinterbau ausmessen.Der Fat Albert liegt bei etwas über 6cm und der Albert bei ca. 5,7cm Breite.Vorne müßtest du den Fat Albert bei den neueren Gabeln aber ohne Probleme reinkriegen.Vom Preis kann man da nicht meckern.
Ich hab vorne 2,4" und hinten 2,25".


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (23. August 2006)

...zudem kann man (am Rande bemerkt) HiBike nur empfehlen: Habe dort mehrfach bestellt, Lieferung war immer korrekt & pünktlich; das ist schließlich nicht bei allen Versendern so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlinajoere (23. August 2006)

Ja Nils, kann Dir da nur zustimmen, HiBike ist schnell und korrekt, habe auch einige Teile dort erstanden. Wie gesagt, empfehlenswert


----------



## trekkinger (23. August 2006)

Nils Leimbrock schrieb:
			
		

> ...zudem kann man (am Rande bemerkt) HiBike nur empfehlen: Habe dort mehrfach bestellt, Lieferung war immer korrekt & pünktlich; das ist schließlich nicht bei allen Versendern so.


Und wir als Wiesbadener können da sogar hinfahren, sind hin u. zurück in etwa 70km, Porto kostet ja auch Geld.


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (23. August 2006)

...und da ich zudem noch in FFM arbeite, mach ich das auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit!


----------



## berlinajoere (23. August 2006)

He, mein Bikel -Freund Cubi, habe mir mal Deine Vorschläge für die Gabeln angeschaut. 

Leider hat die Dirti keine Canti- Aufnahme, wenn ich das richtig erkennen konnte. Die MX wäre schon ein schönes Stück(für meine Verhältnisse), zumal rote Komponenten dran sind(nicht zwingend notwendig, wenn sie ihren Dienst erfüllt )

Nochmal zu den Decken; Du fährst also unterschiedliche Größen, vorn 2,4; hinten 2,25, sind die Größenunterschiede so unwesentlich, daß sie nicht erkennbar sind?

War immer auf dem Trip vorn und hinten dasselbe zu haben...

Konnte jetzt am Hinterbau leider noch nicht nachmessen, denke aber, daß 2,35er wirklich zu fett sind. Habe gerade 2,1er drauf und mit Augenmaß ist vielleicht noch Luft für höchstens 2,3er...

Muß dazu sagen, habe Ausbildung als Technische Zeichnerin, also Augenmaß sollte noch funktionieren und mir den Weg weisen

Ja, ich weiß, subjektive Sichtweise kann schwer ins Auge gehen, also morgen nochmal nachmessen. 

Und: Am Freitag kommen endlich meine Ratzi´s ran, freu, freu, freu... 

Nun denn, muß nun dem Schlaf Tribut zollen.

Grüßle

Babett


----------



## berlinajoere (23. August 2006)

@trekkinger 
Und was bezahlste für 70 km an Sprit?


----------



## trekkinger (23. August 2006)

Nils Leimbrock schrieb:
			
		

> ...und da ich zudem noch in FFM arbeite, mach ich das auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit!


Och, das ist ja praktisch... *dumdidum*


----------



## berlinajoere (23. August 2006)

und bike-mailorder ist eine straße von mir entfernt, ca. 500m, also auf wundersame weise nicht nur porto, sondern auch spritkosten gespart. und mit versand null probleme


----------



## trekkinger (23. August 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> @trekkinger
> Und was bezahlste für 70 km an Sprit?


Ich fahre einen Diesel, daher so ca. 4 Euro. Den Verschleiss etc. muss man natürlich auch noch dazurechnen. Aber man hat die Sachen direkt in der Hand und kann, wenn man genug kauft, handeln.


----------



## berlinajoere (23. August 2006)

@trekkinger

4 Eus, absolut im Versandrahmen. 

Und kann bei den bikies von mailorder auch handeln, wußte nicht, daß ich da 2 Typen von früher vom Feiern kenne ; letzte Woche beim Einkauf gesehen und stillschweigend in mich reingegrinst


----------



## Cuberius (24. August 2006)

Guten Morgen,

ach was bin ich doch heute gut gelaunt,gestern mit meinem Radel schön im Wald gewesen und 3h Spaß gehabt.Und so wie das Wetter aussieht,wird das heut nochmal gemacht! 

Die Größen-Unterschiede machen schon bemerkbar.Man sieht es auch etwas mit dem Auge.Ich finde,daß ich bei einem breiteren Reifen vorne mehr Kurvenkontrolle habe.Am Anfang hab ich auch immer dieselben Größen gefahren.Mein damaliger Händler hat mir dann mal empfohlen vorne einen breiteren zu fahren und seitdem bin ich dabei geblieben. 
2,25" passt auf jeden Fall.

Da hab ich echt nicht aufgepasst,die Dirt Jumper hat keine Canti-Sockel. 
Ab in die Ecke und schäm...

Bekomm ich Freitag ein neues Foto?

Wie schaut´s eigentlich Ende September bei dir aus?Wollt dich dann ganz gerne ein Wochenende in Berlin besuchen.Kannst du mir eigentlich Hotelmäßig etwas empfehlen?

@ Babett,Nils und Trekkinger:

Vielleicht kann sich ja bei Bestellungen zusammen tun und so Versandkosten sparen.Vielleicht ist dann ja sogar noch bei guter Bestellung was preislich drin.
Ihr könnt echt von Glück sprechen,so nah an einem guten Bike-Shop zu wohnen.Hier gibst nur einen,der gute Parts anbietet,aber über die Preis brauch man garnicht sprechen.Hätte dort 500,- mehr für meine RF-Parts bezahlt.  

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (24. August 2006)

@Cuberius
Wenn Du mal was von dem besagten Anbieter brauchst, dann kannst Du mich gerne anmailen. 

Da ich ja ursprünglich auch aus OS komme (...und so alle 6Wochen mal zu Besuch da bin), könnte ich Dir das Zeugs sorgar bei Gelegenheit mit nach Osnabrück bringen, so daß Du völlig ohne Versandkosten auskämst.


----------



## Cuberius (24. August 2006)

Das wär ja echt der Hammer!
Was hälst du davon,bei der Gelegenheit auch zusammen ´ne Runde zu radeln?

Edit:
Du kennst dann doch auch bestimmt Radel Bluschke?


----------



## MTB_Fully_in_Wiesbaden (24. August 2006)

@Cuberius
Geht klar. Mail also einfach, wenn Du was brauchst. Ich schicke Dir meine private Mailadresse gleich per PM zu.

Das mit dem zusammen radeln wäre toll; leider habe ich in OS aber nur ein Rennrad stehen. 

....und zu Bluschke: Klar kenne ich die. Super kompetent und freundlich.Die haben meine beiden Rennräder aufgebaut. Ich teile übrigens Deine Ansicht zur Komponentenpreispolitik von Bluschke. Dort muß man den (unbestritten) sehr guten Service leider auch "sehr gut" bezahlen. 

Grüße; Nils


----------



## Cuberius (24. August 2006)

Schade,aber vielleicht kommst du ja mal mit deinem Cube nach Osna.Dann drehen wir ´ne Runde.
Zu Bluschke muß ich dir Recht geben,kompetent und freundlich sind sie wirklich,aber 500,- waren doch etwas hart.


----------



## berlinajoere (24. August 2006)

He Cuberius, mal ne kurze Zwischenmeldung. Hab Dir mal einen Link gesetzt zu einer Pension, die gleich bei mir eine Straße weiter ist. Super Verkehrsanbindung, wenn du mit dem Zug kommst. Aber schau einfach mal selbst.

Und auch dann nur 2 Straßen von bike-mailorder entfernt 

Weiß ja nicht, was preislich bei Dir drin ist. Ansonsten suche ich noch weiter.

Im Übrigen wäre Ende September super. 

Neue Berichterstattung dann wieder heute Abend.

http://www.urlaub-anbieter.com/Takeberlin-3.htm

Grüßle

Babett


----------



## berlinajoere (24. August 2006)

Sodele, weiß ja nicht, wie Du Dich entscheidest, aber suche gerne noch weiter nach billigeren Aufenthalten. 

Zu den Bestellungen: sag mir einfach, was Du haben willst, ich order es dann und wir können es dann Ende September gemeinsam abholen. Die haben zwar nur Abholung am Dienstag von 16-18 Uhr, aber Außnahmen werden gemacht 

Zumal Du ja nur am WE da bist, also müßten wir´s Freitag bis 18 Uhr abholen, was ich natürlich auch allein machen kann, bin ja schon groß... 

Fotos von meinem baby mit den roten Ratzis gibt´s leider erst Samstag. Früh um neun hingebracht, zu 14 Uhr wieder abgeholt, dann sind se dran.

Habe gerade bei der Bucht rote Booster verpasst, die für 16,30 über den "Ladentisch" gegangen sind...   

Werde mich nochmal mit Dir kurzschließen betreff der Decken; wenn Du hier bist, dann kannst Du Dir auch ein Urteil bilden.


----------



## Cuberius (25. August 2006)

Gestern war mal wieder ein super Tag.Bestes Wetter,super Laune und mein neuer Camelbak ist angekommen.Konnte ich gleich auf meiner Feierabendtour testen. 

Das Hotel gefällt mir!Wenn du möchtest,kannst mir ja noch ein paar Alternativen vorschlagen,aber so in dem Rahmen ist echt gut. 
Weißt du,wie das bei denen mit Fahrrädern ist.Wollt das ja schon am liebsten mit auf´s Zimmer nehmen und nicht einfach so da irgendwo stehen lassen.Dafür hab ich schon zweimal zuviel Erfahrung mit Bike-Dieben gemacht.

Super,daß dir Ende September auch passt.Dann bring aber noch extra  mit,da ich am 19.09 Geburtstag hab. 

Von Bikemailorder würde ich noch MZ Handschuhe und ein paar Dvd´s brauchen,aber daß hat ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit.Aber echt super,daß du dann für mich da vorbeigehst.

Noch bis morgen auf neue Fotos warten....? 
Nein Spaß,... 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (25. August 2006)

Juten Abend, mein bikelfreundel cubi alias b. 

Werde mich nochmal nach anderen Herbergen umsehen, aber dit is so schön inne Nähe bei mir. Wäre vorteilhaft.

Werde Montag da mal vorbeischauen und nach Lösungen für Dein bike anfragen, Prenzelberg ist ja leider auch bekannt als "Fahrrad-Kleptomanie- Bezirk"

Also nix mit bike am Laternenpfahl anschließen 

Habe schon heute mein baby zum Schrauber gebracht, morgen sind meine Ratzis dran  und dann gibts natürlich Foddos! Die Canti- Sockel wurden heute verschickt, kommen zwar aus de Schweiz, aber so lange kann das ja nich dauern....I hope so...

Kannste mir mal erklären, was "Camelbak" is!? Weeßt doch, Frauen und Fachbegriffe

Und Kasten Bier wird geordert, wird wahrscheinlich kein OS-Bier sein, aber Berliner Bier soll auch ganz gut sein 

Ansonsten suchen wir ne Kneipe, die NRW- Bier anbietet, bin ja totaler Fan von Früh- Kölsch, nur leider hier im normalen Handel nicht zu bekommen...

Und dit innne Hauptstadt....erbärmlich...

So, Bett ruft, einen schönen Abend noch.

Grüßle

Babett


----------



## berlinajoere (26. August 2006)

Sodele, endlich sind se dran, meine roten Ratzis 

Leider sind die Bilder in der Totalen etwas dunkel, aber die Batterien meiner Digi waren auf einmal alle

Aber wie man sieht, hat selbst meine Miezi Spaß an meinem bikel 

He Cuberius, warum habe ich nie so schöne Tage, vormittags arbeiten(und viel Regen), nachmittags schön Sonne, aber keine Zeit zum biken. 

Ich glaube, ich wohne falsch... 

Nun nur noch die Sockel erwartend, dann die Maguras ran. Neue Decken sind Pflicht. Vielleicht noch rote Griffe und bis auf Gabel und Sattel ist erstmal mein erstes cube(meines Ermessens nach)fertich

Aber es soll ja auch noch geile rote Vorbaue(is dit eigentlich die Mehrzahl von Vorbau?) , von Race Face geben

Wann wäre denn bei Dir am besten Ende September? Bzw., welches Datum konkret? Muß ja auch ein wenig planen mit Arbeit etc., bin selbständig und auch WE ist für mich manchmal Arbeitszeit.

Nun denn, freu mich schon auf die Bikel- Tour mit Dir und grüße Dich aus Berlin

Babett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (28. August 2006)

Sieht echt schön aus mit den Kurbeln. 
Und deiner Katze gefällt es anscheinend auch. 

Darf mein Baby erstmal in die Werkstatt bringen.Mir ist am Samstag ein Junge ins Bike gefahren und jetzt haben bei Laufräder ne Acht und der Lenker + li. Griff haben auch was abbekommen. 
Hab ich auch schon im Forum gepostet.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236670

Echt Klasse!!! 
Und dabei wollte ich am So eine schöne Tour machen.

Rote Griffe?Gibt da welche von RaceFace.  
Die neuen Vorbauten (korrekte Mehrzahl  ) von RF sind schwarz oder silber.Hab schon bei ebay geschaut,aber da ist im Moment nix drin.

Camelbak ist ein Trinkrucksack.Sind echt praktisch. 

Wollte am liebsten das Wochenende um den 30.09. kommen.Denke da ist das Wetter noch nicht zu kalt.Von Regen besser mal nicht sprechen. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (28. August 2006)

Mensch, das tut mir leid mit Deinem Bike 

Aber ich würde es auch genauso versuchen, wie die meisten in Deinem Thread sagten(Kostenvoranschlag und vernünftig mit der Mutter reden)

Kann ich sowieso nicht verstehen, warum die sich so quer stellt. Weiß ja nicht, wie das bei Euch in OS so abläuft, aber wenn hier(aus eigener Erfahrung), ein Kind einen Schaden verursacht, dann wird das über die Haftpflicht geregelt und gut is. Zumal die Beiträge dadurch ja nicht steigen, anders als bei Autoversicherung...

Bei Kindern unter 7 Jahren hätteste keine Chance, aber der Knirps is ja schon 12.

Aber vielleicht hat die ja gerade ein fingiertes Ding am Laufen und stellt sich deshalb so an... 

Oder warste vielleicht zu "grob" in Deinen Worten zu der netten Dame? Im Prinzip so: 

Versuchs nochmal auf die nette Tour, vielleicht kann man sich ja einigen.

Hab nochmal ein paar bessere Fotos gemacht, wird Dir zwar jetzt nicht viel Freude bereiten, aber da kannst Du die RF´s besser sehen. 

Grüßle

Babett


----------



## berlinajoere (28. August 2006)

Sag mal, das sind doch nur Imitate ,oder?

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d5d830db3796&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=7


----------



## berlinajoere (28. August 2006)

Aber hier sind se für 3 Eus billiger 

http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_info.php?info=p657_Race-Face-Good--n--Evil.html


----------



## berlinajoere (28. August 2006)

He Cuberius, die Unterkunft, die ich Dir empfohlen habe, ist für das WE 29./30.9- ? ausgebucht. Habe mich aber wieder mal auf die Suche begeben und anderes gefunden, und das deutlich billiger. Konnte noch keinen kontaktieren, da Büro- Sprechzeiten schrecklich eingeengt sind

Aber um den 30.09. wäre super! 

Schicke Dir trotzdem mal den Link, daß Du Dir ein Bild machen kannst...

http://www.hvp-pensionen.de/index.php?fn=details&target=22 

Mein Bikel- Meister meinte, es gebe schöne rote "Vorbauten" von Race Face(siehste, wieder was von Dir gelernt,wenn auch nur in Bezug auf richtig deutsch), er fährt zur Eurobike und bringt "100.000" Kataloge mit , damit ich was schönes zum Aussuchen habe. 

Aber die roten sind dann wohl eher älteren Baujahres, oder? Habe z. Zt, einen RF Prodigy Forged am Bikel, würde aber lieber was in rot haben, nur sagtest  Du, daß die neueren Modelle in schwarz und silber sind

Und äußer Dich mal bitte zu den Griffen

Dir schöne Grüße aus´m Preussenländle

vonne Babett


----------



## Hellspawn (29. August 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal, das sind doch nur Imitate ,oder?
> 
> http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d5d830db3796&method=m_catpd&nodeID=&groupID=7



Der Link geht nicht (Hibike links gehen immer nur für ein paar Minuten)
Was sind Imitate?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (29. August 2006)

Werd heute erstmal mein Bike zum Fahrradhändler geben und einen Kostenvoranschlag machen.
Ich verstehe auch nicht,warum die sich so anstellt.Ich kenne das eigentlich auch nur so,daß wenn ein Kind was anstellt,die Haftpflicht der Eltern sich darum kümmert.Ich bin auch ruhig geblieben und habe sie nicht nicht irgendwie angemacht.Auch wenn mir sehr danach gewesen wäre. 
Und die bei der Polizei sagen auch,daß ich so gesehen keine rechtliche Grundlage auf Schadensersatz habe. 
Das heißt,gucken wie teuer das wird und hoffen das die Frau bezahlt.

Die von deinem Link (http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_info.php?info=p657_Race-Face-Good--n--Evil.html) sind genau die Richtigen.Habe dieselben in schwarz.  

Wie schon dein Bike-Meister sagt,gibt´s von RaceFace nur ältere Modelle in Rot.Aber mal schauen,was es so neues auf der Eurobike gibt.Kannst du ihn vielleicht bitten,mal bei Cube und Marzocchi auf der Messe vorbeizuschauen?
Mich interessieren brennend die neuen Modelle. 

Schade,daß die erste Unterkunft an dem Wochenende ausgebucht ist.Das war ja echt genau das Richtige für mich.Hab mal gerade im Internet selbst gesucht.Aber irgendwie schmeißt der mir nur Hotels für 70,- die Nacht raus. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (29. August 2006)

Juten Abend, Morgen oder Tach 

Ja, versuch mal mit der Frau nochmal vernünftig zu reden, vielleicht ist ja etwas zu regeln. Aber haste die mal gefragt, ob sie überhaupt eine Haftpflicht hat? Gibt ja viele, die sowas nicht haben. Weil sie zu wenig in Anspruch genommen wird. Und dafür dann Beiträge bezahlen, wenn man keine Schadensfälle hat.  In der heutigen Zeit müssen ja viele auch leider zu sehr auf´s Geld schauen und da ist so was nicht drin... 

Fahre morgen nochmal zu meinem Bike- Master; die Sockel aus´m Schweizerländle sind gestern schon angekommen(ging ja fixer als ich dachte) und werde ihn natürlich auf Marzocchi und Cube einstimmen  

Schau mal bei google unter "Pensionen Berlin", da wird Dir einiges ausgespuckt, unter anderem auch die 2 Vorschläge von mir.

Das 2. Angebot ist vielleicht etwas rustikaler, aber immerhin an die 12 Eus billiger als das erste. Und es ist auch nur 3 Straßen von mir entfernt

Soll ich mich da mal erkundigen? 

Mönsch, is ja cool, daß wir dann die selben Griffe haben 

Und an Hellspawn: Imitate sind Nachbauten von Originalen; wußte bei HiBike nicht so recht, woran ich bin, weil dort stand: "von Odi produzierte Griffe im Race Face Look"...Aber danke für den Hinweis, daß die Links von HiBike nur ein paar Minuten funktionieren

Und Cuberius, habe heute die eine Gabel bei der Bucht, die Du mir per Link empfohlen hast, verpaßt. Mußte zu lange arbeiten. Und die is für 63 Euronen über den Tisch gegangen  

War die Magura 2 Stroke S...nochmal 

Naja, that´s life! An einem Tag verlierst Du, an einem anderen Tag gewinnen die anderen 

Wie philosophich

Und kein Meckern über das Wort, habe gerade im Fremdwörterbuch nachgeschaut 

Halt mich mal bitte auf dem Laufenden mit der Herberge Ende September(kümmer mich auch weiter darum, wenn de magst)und über Deine Sache mit Deinem bike und der netten Dame.

Dir schöne Grüße aus de Hauptstadt

Babett


----------



## berlinajoere (29. August 2006)

Und im Übrigen hat sich fatz(wie man ja sieht) noch nicht zu seinen rosa Strumphosen geäußert. 

Erst große Sprüche kloppen und dann den Schwanz einziehen... 

Oh weh, sexistische Ausdrucksweise 

Eigentlich müßten wir einen Thread eröffnen und öffentlich nach den rosa- Beinkleidern verlangen

Unter dem Motto: "fatz und die rosa Strumpfhosen; wie Du mir, so ich Dir"

Ohne weiteren Kommentar


----------



## fatz (30. August 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> Und im Übrigen hat sich fatz(wie man ja sieht) noch nicht zu seinen rosa Strumphosen geäußert.


wenn du meinst. ich fahr sowieso immer in rosa klamotten. steh da voll auf telekom  



> Erst große Sprüche kloppen und dann den Schwanz einziehen...


ich muss schon mal bemerken, dass ich nicht der war, der damit angefangen hat.



> Oh weh, sexistische Ausdrucksweise


ich glaub ich muss das mal einem admin stecken  



> Unter dem Motto: "fatz und die rosa Strumpfhosen; wie Du mir, so ich Dir"


also so langsam wird's ueble nachrede.   pass auf was du tust, sonst lass ich mir was richtig grobes einfallen 
hab im moment richtig viel zeit dafuer. schlechtes wetter und immer noch einen sch..husten.


----------



## Cuberius (30. August 2006)

Hm,...ich glaub ich bin zu blöd für Google.Die meisten Anzeigen sind für Hotels mit 100,- pro Nacht.Habe aber was gefunden.(Glaub ich... )
http://www.urlaub-anbieter.com/cityroom.htm
Kennst du das?

Die Griffe,die du bei Hibike gesehen hast,sind bestimmt die RaceFace Griffe mit Lock-on System,d.h. man kann sie am Lenker festschrauben und so leichter wieder lösen.Die werden hauptsächlich von ODI für die verschiedenen Hersteller produziert.Wären aber original RaceFace.

Schade,daß du die Magura nicht bekommen hast. 

Hm,...


			
				berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> wie philosophich


philophisch....  
Nicht böse sein..... 
Konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen.....

Hab heute den Kostenvoranschlag bekommen.Das Zentrieren kostet 50,- + 14,95 für die Griffe.Also das sind doch keine euthopischen Kosten und können wohl von der "netten" Dame getragen werden.Bin ja mal gespannt,was die davon hält.

Der Fatz lebt ja auch noch.... 

Schöne Grüße aus dem Osnabrücker Ländle


----------



## fatz (30. August 2006)

Cuberius schrieb:
			
		

> Der Fatz lebt ja auch noch....


aber nur ein bischen....  
grippe statt biken ist kagge!


----------



## Cuberius (30. August 2006)

fatz schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur ein bischen....
> grippe statt biken ist kagge!



Dann dir mal gute Besserung!


----------



## berlinajoere (30. August 2006)

Mensch fatz, immer noch die Grippe? Schleppst se ja schon ziemlich lange mit Dir rum 

Dann mal gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## berlinajoere (30. August 2006)

He Cuberius, habe heute die Cube- und Marzocchi- Kataloge geordert 

Der Bike- Master fährt immer zur Eurobike und nimmt immer einen riesen Rucksack mit, bezeichnet sich selbst als "Katalog- Sauger" 
Könn´wir dann mal hindüsen, wenn de da bist.

philophisch....mmh...wat is´n dit? 

Konnt´ich mir jetzte auch nich verkneifen...
Auch Du nich böse sein 
Aber trotzdem peinlich für mich, hatte in Deutsch imma ne 1... 

Wahrscheinlich passen die Canti- Sockel nicht an die Gabel, Gewinde zu klein...
Soll wohl auch Größenunterschiede in den Jahrgängen geben, ich dachte, die wären wenigstens genormt 
So langsam bekomme ich die Krise, fahre schon seit Wochen nur mit Hinterradbremse und das kann es bei dem Verkehr hier ja auch nicht sein.

Warum ist es nicht anders rum, die Gewinde der Sockel zu groß, dann könnte man die Gewinde der Gabel wenigstens noch vergrößern.  Ich könnte echt 

Dein Link zur Unterkunft ist derselbe, den ich Dir als erstes geschickt habe, da ist ja leider ausgebucht. Zumindest das bei mir in der Nähe. Weiß nicht, ob die ein wenig weiter weg noch etwas haben. Ich frage da morgen mal nach.

Schau mal unter berlin.de, da sind auf der Startseite bei "Touristen- Informationen" Pensionen aufgeführt. Vielleicht wirst Du ja da pfündig. So langsam müßten wa ja auch mal was buchen, sonst wird´s vielleicht eng... 

Na, ich denke, die 65 Eus sind ja wahrscheinlich für die nette Dame noch zu verkraften, aber warum ist das Zentrieren so teuer? Sind die Laufräder so demoliert? Habe "damals", noch zu DM- Zeiten, 15 Mark für ein Rad bezahlt.

Und sollte nicht alles beim Teuro halbiert werden?   

Und habe jetzt für das Cube(für Einspeichen mit Speichen und Nippeln,hatte ja nur die Felge)40 Eus pro Rad bezahlt. Da finde ich 50 nur für´s Zentrieren ganz schön heftig...

Schade, daß Du nich warten kannst, habe Kumpel, der Zweiradmechaniker ist, der zentriert auch, für deutlich weniger. Aber wenn die Lady das bezahlt, soll´s Dir ja egal sein.

Nun denn, erstmal schöne Grüße aus´m Preussenländle

Babett


----------



## fatz (31. August 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch fatz, immer noch die Grippe? Schleppst se ja schon ziemlich lange mit Dir rum
> Dann mal gute Besserung auch von mir!


danke ihr beiden.
na die grippe ist ziemlich rum, aber husten tu ich immer noch wie ein weltmeister und total
schlapp fuehl ich mich auch noch. wenigstens ist das wetter auch nix. da muss ich mich 
nicht aergern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (31. August 2006)

Hallo... 

habe heute morgen gleich als erstes die neuen Gabeln von Marzocchi angeguckt (www.marzocchi.com) und ich habe mich auch gleich in eine verliebt.(Nicht das meine Z1 jetzt eifersüchtig wird )Die neue All MountainI SL....   
http://marzocchi.com/System/30735/AM_SL_1_3.jpg

Die Acht in meinen Laufrädern ist schon heftig.Jedes Ei läuft runder!Hinten schleift das Ding teilweise an der Kettenführung. 
Werde heut abend erfahren,ob sie zahlt oder nicht.Aber ich denke auch das 65,- nicht zuviel verlangt sind.Finde den Preis zwar auch echt heftig,aber ich solange sie zahlt,lehn ich mich zurück und freue mich über frisch zentrierte Laufräder. 

Das mit deinen Canti-Sockel ist ja echt ärgerlich.Hätte ich das mal eher gewußt.Hab vor nem Monat meine alte Z1 verkauft und die Canti-Sockel hatte ich wegen Scheibenbremse abgebaut.Der Typ brauchte sie auch nicht und wollte sie eigentlich wegschmeißen.
Haha,ich doof.....weiß ja garnicht,ob die bei dir passen. 

Hab unter Berlin.de geguckt.Bis 50,- für eine Nacht hätte ich bezahlt,aber alles bis zu dem Preis ist ausgebucht. Vielleicht kannst du ja nochmal bei dir um die Ecke fragen. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## fatz (31. August 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich passen die Canti- Sockel nicht an die Gabel, Gewinde zu klein...


was sind den das fuer gewindegroessen?


----------



## berlinajoere (31. August 2006)

He fatz, also, die Sockel, die ich gerade erstanden habe, haben eine Gewindegröße von 5,8mm. Nach meinem Augenmaß und auch des meines Schraubers, zu klein...Konnten leider noch nicht testen, denn er war auf dem Weg zur Eurobike. 

Die von meiner alten Manitou comp passen, Gewindegröße ca. 6,4mm(+-0,2mm), kann aber erst am Montag deutliche Aussagen trefen, da er ja zur Messe ist. Nur sind die Sockel der Manitou leider viel zu kurz.

Haste vielleicht ne Idee? Habe nun für die Sockel anstatt 10 Eus 42 bezahlt, da das Schweizer Ländle nich zur EU gehört 

Aber 32 Eus Kontogebühren ist doch echt ne Frechheit  

Weiß mir halt außer andere Gabel kaufen keinen anderen Rat mehr.

Deprimierte Grüße an Dich vonne Babett


----------



## berlinajoere (31. August 2006)

He, mein Bikel- Freund Cuberius, is ja eine wunderbare Gabel, auf die Du Dein Augenmerk gelenktt hast 

Werde morgen da noch mal nachfragen wegen Zimmer in ordentlicher Nähe, bin heute einfach nicht dazu gekommen(zuviel Arbeit)

Schade um die Sockel, vielleicht hätten sie ja gepaßt, aber wer kann das wissen?

Hoffe ja, daß das heute mit der "netten Dame" gut ausgegangen ist, halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden.

Nun denn, muß ins Bett, Tag war lang und Nacht wird auch kurz...

Grüßle

Bbaett


----------



## fatz (1. September 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> He fatz, also, die Sockel, die ich gerade erstanden habe, haben eine Gewindegröße von 5,8mm. Nach meinem Augenmaß und auch des meines Schraubers, zu klein...Konnten leider noch nicht testen, denn er war auf dem Weg zur Eurobike.
> 
> Die von meiner alten Manitou comp passen, Gewindegröße ca. 6,4mm(+-0,2mm), kann aber erst am Montag deutliche Aussagen trefen, da er ja zur Messe ist. Nur sind die Sockel der Manitou leider viel zu kurz.


im zweifel solltest du erstmal rauskriegen, was passende gewinde ist (d.h. welche norm). die
daten fuer die gaengigsten metrischen und zoelligen gewinde findest du auf 
http://dhost.info/franz/lr/threads.html
mit einem messschieber (=schieblehre) solltest du das hinkriegen. fuer die steigung immer
moeglichst viele gewindegaenge messen und dann teilen. 
hab grad selber meine seite nochmal durchgeschaut. koennte sein, dass der eine sockel
ein M5, der andere ein M6 gewinde hat. ob es ein feingewinde ist kannst du leicht feststellen,
wenn du eine normale schraube mit der selben dicke danebenhaeltst. wenn die gewindegaenge
ineinader passen ist es kein feingewinde.

welche laenge der sockel du brauchst weisst du ja.
dann wuerd ich mit der info mal in einen fitten laden gehen. oder ruf mal bei bike-components.de
an. die jungs sind recht kompetent. hab schon oefter da bestellt und war immer ok.

gibt's von manitou evtl. zwei verschiedene laengen von cantisockeln?

das mit der schweiz haett ich dir auch sagen koennen. fuer die 40 eumel haett dir jede
dreherei welche nach mass gemacht.


----------



## Cuberius (1. September 2006)

Na das mit deinen Canti-Sockeln ist aber mal echt zum :kotz:
Du hast aber auch Pech.Erst die Warterei und nun passen die nicht.

Morgen mittag treff ich mich mit der Alten."Zahl oder stirb!"Hehe.... 
Nein,nein.Werd ihr natürlich ganz freundlich deutlich machen,daß sie zahlen muß.
Hab mich heute nämlich bei ner Haftpflichtversicherung schlau gemacht.Kinder bis 10 Jahre haben so zu sagen "Narrenfreiheit" bis zu einem gewissen Grad.Da aber der Junge 12 ist,sind die Eltern verpflichtet zu zahlen.   
Mal gucken....

Wenn du da nochmal vorbeischauen könntest,wäre echt super.

Hast du dir eigentlich die neue Z1 angeguckt?Was hälst du davon.Ich als Z1-Liebhaber hab mir ja für nächstes Jahr mehr versprochen.Aber wenn die nicht wollen,nehm ich halt die All MountainI....

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (1. September 2006)

He fatz, habe nun mit Meßschieber bei meiner M comp mal das Innengewinde nachgemessen. Komme auf 6,4mm. Haben(glaube mich zu erinnern)auch im Bikelladen 6,4 ausgemessen. 
Weiß nicht, ob es bei Manitou zwei verschiedene Sockellängen gibt, brauche die Sockel für eine Marzocchi EXR(BJ ´03), kurioserweise passen aber die Sockel der ´94er M comp. Nur sind die halt viel zu kurz...

Die EXR ist nur eine Übergangsgabel, bis mir mein Geldbeutel erlaubt, mir eine Vernünftige zu kaufen 

Würde trotzdem gerne mal mit 2 Bremsen fahren, daher auch die Notwendigkeit dieser verkaggten Sockel(sorry für die Fäkalsprache)

Im Übrigen kann ich Dir zu bike-components nur recht geben, habe dort auch schon einige Sachen geordet und war voll zufrieden. Und habe da folgendes gefunden:

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Marzocchi/Canti-Pin+Adapter+XC+2003 04 

Könnten mir diese Dinger weiterhelfen? Habe leider keine Ahnung, da bei den bikis immer so "undetailierte" Informationen gegeben werden, jedenfalls für Unwissende...(hatte schon mehrfache Mailkontakte mit denen, aber auf nochmalige Anfrage war das Ding dann geklärt)

Ja, ich weiß, werde mal nachfragen müssen, ob die Dinger für mich in Frage kommen, aber wäre dies die vielleicht lang ersehnte Lösung? Ich meine, sind das die Teile, die ich benötigen würde? Da ja da steht: universal/universal

Teile mir mal bitte Deine Erfahrungswerte in Bezug auf Canti- Sockel mit und ob diese Adapter für mich überhaupt zu gebrauchen sind.

Dir schöne Grüße ins Bajuwarenland.

Babett


----------



## fatz (2. September 2006)

also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab brauchst du einen cantisockel mit einer gewissen 
laenge, der in deine alte marzocchi passt. fuer was das teil da ist check ich zwar nicht ganz,
aber irgendwie scheint's nicht so ganz das zu sein, was du brauchst. 
ruf doch einfach mal bei bike-components an. die sind ganz nett am telefon.

servus,
franz


----------



## berlinajoere (2. September 2006)

he franz(im übrigen ein cooler name, und das ohne Schei...), ja, hast richtig verstanden, brauche canti-sockel mit einer bestimmten länge für meine ´03er marzocchi. die länge der sockel, die ich bekommen habe, ist um die 5,5 cm. und genau sowas brauche ich, um die maguras anzubauen, nur leider ist halt das gewinde zu klein...

werde dir morgen mal 2-3 fotos ranhängen, damit du dir ein bild machen kannst, was ich meine.

aber hätte ich nur ein wenig bei bike- compoments nach unten gescrollt, wäre mir folgendes in die augen getreten:

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Marzocchi/Cantilever+Pin+XC+2003 04

werde gleich montag früh bei den bikis anrufen und nachfragen, ob die die sockel in meiner benötigten gewindestärke haben.

hätte ich mal vorher nach deinem wissen gefragt, dann wäre mir der umweg über de schwiz natürlich erspart geblieben...und auch die kosten 

aber egal, aus schaden wird man klug; erfahrungen gesammelt und nun auch umsetzen, wie mein lieblings- admin(liebste grüße an flo)mir mal geraten hat

trotzdem erst mal danke für deine tips und wat macht eigentlich der husten? alles wieder im grünen bereich?

schöne grüße aus´m preußenländle in den süden

babett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlinajoere (2. September 2006)

he cuberius, erstmal, wie ist es mit der netten dame ausgegangen? konntet ihr euch einigen?

habe mir die z1 angeschaut, wenn de die hier meinst:

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/l...113&IDSerie=30721&IDAnno=30710&LN=UK&Sito=mtb

kenne mich ja im gegensatz zu dir mit den gabeln nicht so gut aus, aber finde die farbe etwas(für mich jedenfalls)abtörnend.

aber wie gesagt, zu den weiteren details kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, bin halt kein experte in bezug auf z1.

wenn du die beiträge von fatz und mir gelesen hast, ist vielleicht ein kleiner schimmer am canti- sockel- tunnel. mal sehen, ob ich mal glück habe 

habe gestern bei der 1. pension, die ich dir empfohlen habe, niemanden erreicht, aber wie sieht es denn mit dem anderen angebot aus, das ich dir geschickt habe...hier nochmal der link:

http://www.hvp-pensionen.de/index.php?fn=details&target=22

im übrigen wirst du da eh nicht viel zeit verbringen(im grunde nur schlafen und frühstücken), radeln ist angesagt!, und berliner kneipen usw. unsicher machen. wenn du magst, rufe ich da am montag mal an, ob noch was frei ist. 

berichte mal über dein treffen mit der "netten" dame und ob ich am montag da mal nachfragen soll(bei der pension).

bis dahin schöne grüße nach os aus b 

vonne babett


----------



## Cuberix (3. September 2006)

Cuberius schrieb:
			
		

> Life´s to short,ride hard!!!



Sag mal Cuberius,
Du kommst doch zum Glück aus Osnabrück, laut Stern die Stadt der glücklichsten Deutschen. Warum ist dann das Leben zu kürzen  ?

Großschulmeister Cuberix (nicht Römer, sondern Gallier)


----------



## fatz (4. September 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> he franz(im übrigen ein cooler name, und das ohne Schei...)


franz oder fatz? fatz hat mein kleiner neffe immer zu mir gesagt als er das mit dem r noch
nicht raus gehabt hat. 


> http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Marzocchi/Cantilever+Pin+XC+2003 04
> werde gleich montag früh bei den bikis anrufen und nachfragen, ob die die sockel in meiner benötigten gewindestärke haben.


schaut doch mal nicht schlecht aus.


> aber egal, aus schaden wird man klug; erfahrungen gesammelt und nun auch umsetzen, wie mein lieblings- admin(liebste grüße an flo)mir mal geraten hat


man muss aber die fehler aus denen man lernt nicht unbedingt selber machen....


> wat macht eigentlich der husten? alles wieder im grünen bereich?


geht so langsam wieder. bin aber immer noch ziemlich platt. wenigstens bin ich am
samstag mal in der gegend von meinen haustrail als schwammerlsucher (fuer suedschweden: pilzsucher)
getarnt rumgelaufen und hab mal noch ein paar neue trails durch den wald gesucht (und 
gefunden).

gruss aus dem sonnigen sueden,
franz


----------



## Cuberius (4. September 2006)

Cuberix schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Cuberius,
> Du kommst doch zum Glück aus Osnabrück, laut Stern die Stadt der glücklichsten Deutschen. Warum ist dann das Leben zu kürzen  ?
> 
> Großschulmeister Cuberix (nicht Römer, sondern Gallier)



Wie sollte ich mein Leben kürzen? 
Da steht doch:"Life is to short,ride hard!!!"
also:"Das Leben ist zu kurz,fahr hart!!! (Wörtlich übersetzt)


----------



## fatz (4. September 2006)

er meint:
to short = zu kuerzen
too short = zu kurz


----------



## Cuberius (4. September 2006)

Hallo,

es ist vollbracht.Die "nette Dame" spricht heute mit ihrer Haftpflichtversicherung und wenn die sich quer stellt,zahlt sie es aus eigener Tasche. 
Geht doch!!!
Als ich mit dem Kostenvoranschlag bei ihr war,hab ich ihr gesagt,daß ich mich bei meiner Haftpflichtversicherung erkundigt habe und Eltern bei Kindern ab 10 Jahre haften.Sie sagte auch,daß es ja nicht soviel ist.

Die Technik der Z1 ist schon recht gut,aber die Farbe....:kotz:
Bitte,bitte Marzocchi bringt das Ding nochmal zum Lackierer!!!

Drücke dir die Daumen,daß das endlich mit den Canti-Sockeln passt.Aber trotzdem ärgerlich.

Bei der zweiten Pension hab ich auf den Link Reservierung/Anfrage geklickt und das Formular ausgefüllt.Bisher haben die sich aber noch nicht gemeldet.
Wenn die sich bis morgen nicht gemeldet haben,rufe ich nochmal an und sonst muß ich dich bitten,da vorbei zu schauen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlinajoere (4. September 2006)

Cuberius, na siehste, jeht doch! 

Mit ein wenig Hintergrundwissen(Haftpflichtversicherung)und einer freundlichen Einstellung zu der netten Dame kann man "Berge versetzen"...und sich, wie Du schon geschrieben hast, entspannt zurücklehnen und sich auf frisch zentrierte LR freuen 

Ja, die Farbe der Z1 ist ja wirklich zum Abwinken, wer denkt sich sowas aus?

An Dich und auch an Franzel (meine den Namen Franz, den ich cool finde), habe heute mit den Jungs von bike- components gesprochen, die Sockel sollten dann wohl passen, haben 6er Gewinde und sind für die Jahrgänge genormt, also 03/04...I hope so...

Das Lustige war, der Typ, den ich am Telefon hatte, konnte mir zu den Canti- Adaptern, die ich als ersten Link präsentierte, nun überhaupt keine Auskunft geben.

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/Marzocchi/Canti-Pin+Adapter+XC+2003 04

Originalton: "mmh, wofür das Teil ist, da bin ich echt überfragt, wahrscheinlich eine Erweiterung für die Canti- Sockel, aber kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen"...härrlisch 

Habe die Sockel natürlich gleich geordert und wenn alles gut geht, passen se auch 

Und fatz, hatte mal die selbe Situation mit Nichte und Neffe, konnten meinen Spitznamen Babsi(den ich habe, seit ich denken kann und unter dem mich alle kennen)nicht richtig aussprechen, also kam immer Babi raus. 

Und wie Du so schön geschrieben hast, ja man muß Fehler, aus denen man lernt, nicht unbedingt selber machen. Aber manchmal ist so ein kleiner Tritt in den Ars...oder in den Geldbeutel auch sehr wirkungsvoll.

Und Südschweden, das kenne ich auch, bei uns heißt Ihr da unten im Bajuwarenländle im Volksmund ja Schluchtenpisser(eher auf die Ösis abgeleitet, aber da seid Ihr nich so weit von entfernt) 

Und Cuberius, sag Bescheid, wenn ich bei der Pension vorbeigehen soll, wird ja langsam eng... 

Und...schäm...könnt Ihr mir mal sagen, wie das mit den Zitaten funktioniert, habe ja nun die Links schon verinnerlicht, aber das mit den Zitaten bekomme ich nicht hin. "malschnellindieeckegestellt"

Euch beiden schöne Grüße aus´m Preußenländle vonne

Babett


----------



## fatz (5. September 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> Das Lustige war, der Typ, den ich am Telefon hatte, konnte mir zu den Canti- Adaptern, die ich als ersten Link präsentierte, nun überhaupt keine Auskunft geben.
> Originalton: "mmh, wofür das Teil ist, da bin ich echt überfragt, wahrscheinlich eine Erweiterung für die Canti- Sockel, aber kann ich Dir nicht genau sagen"...härrlisch


wenigstens gibt er's zu und erzaehlt dir nicht die story vom pferd.



> Habe die Sockel natürlich gleich geordert und wenn alles gut geht, passen se auch


na dann viel glueck.


> Und fatz, hatte mal die selbe Situation mit Nichte und Neffe, konnten meinen Spitznamen Babsi(den ich habe, seit ich denken kann und unter dem mich alle kennen)nicht richtig aussprechen, also kam immer Babi raus.


nur gut dass das r so schwierig ist  


> Und Südschweden, das kenne ich auch, bei uns heißt Ihr da unten im Bajuwarenländle im Volksmund ja Schluchtenpisser(eher auf die Ösis abgeleitet, aber da seid Ihr nich so weit von entfernt)


also erstens find ich den ausdruck gar nicht nett. zweitens ist der wirklich fuer die oesis.
drittens verwenden wir den nicht mal fuer die. und viertens find ich das ueberhaupt nicht
verkehrt so nah dran zu wohnen. immerhin ist's von hier an lago weniger weit wie nach 
berlin und 10km vor dem gebirge zu wohnen ist schon ok.


> Und...schäm...könnt Ihr mir mal sagen, wie das mit den Zitaten funktioniert, habe ja nun die Links schon verinnerlicht, aber das mit den Zitaten bekomme ich nicht hin. "malschnellindieeckegestellt"


ist ganz einfach: wenn du in dem beitrag den du zitieren willst rechts unten auf zitieren 
klickst macht das system das ganz von allein. wenn du dann noch was dazwischen 
schreiben willst  musst du die tags fuer zitatanfang und -ende selber einfuegen.
der zitatanfang ist QUOTE in eckigen klammern, das -ende /QUOTE in eckigen klammern.
alles dazwischen wird dann dunkelgrau hinterlegt.

gruss aus dem fast schon wieder zu warmen sueden.
franz


----------



## berlinajoere (5. September 2006)

he franzel, also irgendwie bekomme ich das mit dem zitieren nicht hin 
bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd dafür 

aber egal, antworte ich halt so, ist ja auch nich so schlimm. 
ja, schluchtenpisser ist kein netter ausdruck, da haste recht, aber er wird hier angewandt in bezug auf ösis und bajuwaren. aber im gegensatz dazu wird mein heimatdialekt oftmals in anderen regionen als proleten- dialekt angesehen und das gleicht sich dann irgendwie aus. die an der see heißen bei uns klippenkotzer, auch nicht schön, aber im gegensatz dazu bekommt man dann berliner großschnauze zu hören

und hast recht, würde auch gerne (für unsere verhältnisse fürs biken)in etwas hügeligen gegenden wohnen; als flachlandtiroler hat man da nicht soviel möglichkeiten, mal eine schöne tour zu machen. 

man kann inne hauptstadt zwar viel sehen und erleben, aber für´s biken ist es der grauen(obwohl es hier auch wunderbare grüne landstriche gibt). und für ausflüge ins bergische fehlt oftmals das geld.

zu bike- components: ja, natürlich besser so als irgendeine kagge verkauft, die dann eh nich paßt. und bei 20.000 artikeln, die die am lager haben, ist eine spezielle auskunft oft nicht möglich. aber irgendwie muß der gerade einen gekifft haben, so wie der sich angehört hat.

ich hoffe ja auch, daß die sockel passen, hast mir ja schon glück gewünscht, vielleicht ist es mir ja hold. 

und bei euch ist schon wieder zu warm? dann aufs bike geschwungen(sofern du den den husten und die mattigkeit hinter dich gebracht hast) und eine schöne tour gemacht!

in diesem sinne
schöne grüße aus dem land der proleten in den warmen süden


----------



## berlinajoere (5. September 2006)

he cuberius, haste nun jemanden erreicht bei der pension? müßte mal ne info kriegen, ob ich da vorbeigehen soll. 

wie siehts mit deinem bike aus, alles im grünen bereich? i hope so!

sag mir mal bitte bescheid in bezug auf die pension, wird ja langsam eng...

dir schöne grüße

vonne babett


----------



## fatz (6. September 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> he franzel, also irgendwie bekomme ich das mit dem zitieren nicht hin
> bin wahrscheinlich zu blöd dafür


dazu kein kommentar  


> die an der see heißen bei uns klippenkotzer


seit wann gibt's da klippen? bei uns hoerst da eher muschelschubser oder schlickrutscher.
beides ist aber eher lustig gemeint.


> und hast recht, würde auch gerne (für unsere verhältnisse fürs biken)in etwas hügeligen gegenden wohnen; als flachlandtiroler hat man da nicht soviel möglichkeiten, mal eine schöne tour zu machen.


jo! die alpen sind da schon von vorteil, auch wenn das meiste davon in ö liegt.


> und bei euch ist schon wieder zu warm?


gestern 21 heute 17 grad um 6uhr frueh. gemessen an meiner haustuere 470m ueber nn.


> dann aufs bike geschwungen(sofern du den den husten und die mattigkeit hinter dich gebracht hast) und eine schöne tour gemacht!


spaetestens am wochenende muss ich raus und wenn mir dabei dabei das fruehstueck
aus dem gesicht faellt.....

servus,
franz


----------



## Cuberius (8. September 2006)

Na ihr beiden,

wie geht´s euch.Bin im Moment etwas gehandicapt,da ich mit´m Bike langgemacht hab.Man muß ja auch nach 10 Monaten Zwangspause gleich in die Vollen gehen.
Was machen eigentlich die Canti-Sockel?Kannst du mittlerweile vorne bremsen?
Fatz,sag mal,hast du Erfahrung mit dem Fritzz?Will mir nächstes Jahr ein Fully aufbauen und wenn´s den Fritzz-Rahmen einzeln gibt,wollt ich den wohl ganz gerne haben.Was macht deine Erkältung?Hoffe mal,daß die vorbei ist.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## berlinajoere (8. September 2006)

He Cuberius, erstmal Frage an Dich, wie´s Deinem Handgelenk geht? Schon etwas besser? Nun können Franzel und ich auch Dir mal gute Besserung wünschen, wenn auch ungewollt; wer will schon einem bike-kollägga nach einem Sturz gute Besserung wünschen, wenn es nicht hätte passieren müssen. 

Die Sockel sind geordert, kann nur leider erst nächste Woche bezahlen, befinde mich mit einer "lieben" Auftraggeberin seit Anfang August im Clinch wegen Zahlungen in Höhe von 1000 Euro; habe alles mögliche Klientel im Nacken; Gas, Strom, Miete, da sind die Sockel erstmal zweitrangig. Trotzdem zum
Aber die 13 Eus werde ich auch noch zusammenbekommen und wenn ich Pfandflaschen sammeln muß 
Kann also immer noch nicht vorne bremsen... 

Und Franzel, den Begriff Muschelschubser habe ich ja noch nie gehört, einfach nur härrlisch  

Bekomme das mit dem Zitieren nicht hin. Wenn ich auf "Zitieren" drücke, wird mir der gesamte Beitrag angezeigt. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, drücke ich auf "Zitieren"(mensch, ist das schwer, das zu begreifen )Will ich aber nur einen Teil des Beitrages zitieren, muß ich die tags selber einfügen(QUOTE in eckigen Klammern zum Anfang, /QUOTE in eckigen Klammern zum Ende. Ist das nun richtig oder bin ich vollkommen verblödet? 

Bitte keine depremierenden Aussagen über meinen Geisteszustand 

Und, warste nun biken und ist das Frühstück drin geblieben? 

Im Übrigen heißen die an der See bei uns auch Fischköppe Aber Muschelschubser find ich ja viel geiler! 

Würde mich ja mal interessieren, was die Bajuwaren so für nette Ausdrücke für die Preußen haben 

Und Cuberius, wat is eigentlich mit der netten Dame mit der Haftpflicht. Hat alles geklappt?

Euch beiden schöne Grüße aus good old börrlinn


----------



## Cuberius (9. September 2006)

Handgelenk ist immer noch dick,aber wenigstens tut der Rest nicht mehr so weh.
Naja,eigentlich wollte ich ja heute mit´m Kumpel ne Tour machen,aber das kann ich vergessen.Da verlege ich meine Tour auf´s Sofa und gucke Bike-Videos.Dazu noch ein Elexier...

Jaja,das liebe Geld.Das kenne ich,Bekannter schuldet mir auch noch was,aber noch hat er Gnadenfrist.Hm,...Pfandflaschen?Warte mal....hier hab da noch 5 Stück. 

Wenn ich einzelne Textzeilen zitieren will,nem ich den ganzen Text und setze einfach die 





			
				x schrieb:
			
		

> ]/Quote] an den Stellen ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatz (13. September 2006)

Cuberius schrieb:
			
		

> Bin im Moment etwas gehandicapt,da ich mit´m Bike langgemacht hab.


na dann gute besserung. (den bloeden kommentar spar ich mir diesmal)


> Fatz,sag mal,hast du Erfahrung mit dem Fritzz?


nein. nur mitm stereo. frag mal den bonzai. das fritzz war mir zu freeridelastig.
ich wollt einfach ein tourenbike mit anstaendig federweg. allerdings ohne kompromisse beim
bergauffahren. mit liftfahren hab ich's nicht so.


> Was macht deine Erkältung?Hoffe mal,daß die vorbei ist.


ist ziemlich vorbei. war samstag/sonntag schon wieder draussen.

servus,
franz


----------



## fatz (13. September 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme das mit dem Zitieren nicht hin. Wenn ich auf "Zitieren" drücke, wird mir der gesamte Beitrag angezeigt. Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, drücke ich auf "Zitieren"(mensch, ist das schwer, das zu begreifen )Will ich aber nur einen Teil des Beitrages zitieren, muß ich die tags selber einfügen(QUOTE in eckigen Klammern zum Anfang, /QUOTE in eckigen Klammern zum Ende. Ist das nun richtig oder bin ich vollkommen verblödet?


du musst halt das loeschen was du nicht zitieren willst, und wenn du was dazwischen
schreinben willst die tags reinsetzen.


> Bitte keine depremierenden Aussagen über meinen Geisteszustand


 


> Und, warste nun biken und ist das Frühstück drin geblieben?


jo! beides! bin noch ein bissl schlapp. die 1000 hoehenmeter am sonntag waren noch
ok, aber viel mehr haett ich nicht fahren wollen. trotzdem, ist einfach geniales 
herbstwetter. die baeume werden auch langsam bunt im gebirge....



> Würde mich ja mal interessieren, was die Bajuwaren so für nette Ausdrücke für die Preußen haben


eigentlich nichts was richtig witzig waere. preussen sind fuer einen bayern uebrigens fast
alle nichtbayerischen deutschen, mit ausnahme der baden-wuerthemberger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlinajoere (14. September 2006)

So, habe es mit dem Zitieren nun aufgegeben, nach erfolglosen Versuchen folgt die Resignation und da warte ich lieber auf Cuberius, wenn er mich besucht, damit er es mir mal zeigen kann(das Zitieren meine ich )

He franzel, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, sind für Euch Bayern alle Nicht- Bayern Preussen, außer den Baden- Würthembergern. 

Was für eine Schmach... 

Kann mich als Preussin noch nicht mal in der minimalsten Form mit Sachsen identifizieren, die wir hier ja auch "so sehr mögen"

Mein Vater sagt übrigens immer, O-Ton: "Ein Bayer ist der missglückte Versuch des lieben Gottes, aus einem Österreicher einen Deutschen zu machen". 

Aber da ich ja vorurteilsfrei bin und so einen netten Bayern wie Dich kennengelernt habe, ist diese Aussage einfach nur Schmarrn(so heißt es doch bei Euch, oder?)

Und ja, es wird Herbst, habe es auch geschafft, die Canti- Sockel zu bezahlen, werden wohl nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen.
Hoffentlich passen die auch Wünsch mir mal wieder Glück 

Und, um mal eine nette Sachsen- Combo zu zitieren: "Lebt denn der junge Cuberius noch, Cuberius noch, Cuberius noch....

Euch beiden schöne Grüße aus´m Preussenländle(speziell aus Berlin)


----------



## fatz (15. September 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:
			
		

> He franzel, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, sind für Euch Bayern alle Nicht- Bayern Preussen, außer den Baden- Würthembergern.


so ungefaehr. wir koennen da zwar durchaus unterscheiden, aber warum?  
die bezeichnung ist halt nicht ganz gluecklich, aber zu den briten sagt auch jeder englaender obwohl das falsch ist


> Kann mich als Preussin noch nicht mal in der minimalsten Form mit Sachsen identifizieren, die wir hier ja auch "so sehr mögen"


na, der dialekt (oder ist das schon ein sprachfehler?  ) ist zwar echt gewoehnungsbeduerftig,
aber es gibt auch ganz nette sachsen. geh sogar hin und wieder mit einem biken.


> Mein Vater sagt übrigens immer, O-Ton: "Ein Bayer ist der missglückte Versuch des lieben Gottes, aus einem Österreicher einen Deutschen zu machen".


das laesst mich mal wieder ueber die geschichte mit der alpenrepublik nachdenken....
denk dran. ich hab weiter nach berlin als an den lago.


> ... ist diese Aussage einfach nur Schmarrn(so heißt es doch bei Euch, oder?)


so heisst das, ja.


> Hoffentlich passen die auch


na dann viel glueck. wenn nicht wird wohl mal ein kleiner fernkurs ueber das messen
von gewinden faellig.  

gruss aus dem sonnigen sueden
franz


----------



## trekkinger (18. Oktober 2006)

Was ist denn aus diesem Thread geworden? Wolltet Ihr Euch nicht mal treffen?


----------



## Cuberius (19. Oktober 2006)

Nächstes Frühjahr geht´s nach Berlin.Mit´m Holland-Bomber macht biken irgendwie keinen Spaß


----------



## trekkinger (19. Oktober 2006)

Tut mir leid mit Deinem Rad.   Wo wurde es denn geklaut und wie war es gesichert?


----------



## berlinajoere (19. Oktober 2006)

Ja trekkinger, Cuberius´ bike wurde leider geklaut, wie er ja schon geschrieben hat.

Solchen Spasten gehören die Hände abgehackt oder sonstige Dinge, die ich mir in meinen dunkelsten seelischen Abgründen ausdenken könnte... 

Aber die Einladung steht nach wie vor und im Frühjahr, wenn die Bike- Saison wieder losgeht, dann hoffe ich, daß ich meinen Kumpel Cuberius mit einem frisch entstandenem Cube vom Bahnhof abholen kann 

Aber obwohl, gibt´s überhaupt eine Bike- Saison? Ich fahre ja das ganze Jahr durch, mein persönlicher Temperaturrekord liegt bei -18 Grad; wahrscheinlich werden einige darüber lachen, aber für berliner Verhältnisse isset janz schön kalt 

Habe fatz auch eingeladen, aber der verirrt sich höchst selten in die nördliche Hemissphäre 

Obwohl wir hier auch so schöne Berge haben: Prenzlauer Berg, Kreuzberg, Schöneberg... 

Und, franzel und Cuberius, Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, nach wochenlangem Beten und Flehen, wochenlangem Warten, wochenlangem nur mit Hinterradbremse fahren können...sind nun endlich meine Cantisockel von bike- components bei mir eingetroffen! 

Und welch´ein Wunder, sie passen! In Gewindestärke und nötiger Länge, alles im grünen Bereich 

Und franzel, also keine Nachhilfestunden in Sachen Gewindegrößen

Also morgen gleich zu meinem Bikel- Master; meine Maguras angebaut und losjedüst. Dann nur noch rote Booster jekooft und mein Cube erstrahlt in neuem Glanz 

Sorry, Cuberius, daß ich so begeistert davon schreibe, hast sicher immer noch einen Stich im Herzen wegen Deinem Cube... 

Euch einen schönen Abend aus dem Preussenländle


----------



## trekkinger (19. Oktober 2006)

Naja, ich drücke Cuberius mal fest die Daumen, dass er sein Rad vielleicht sogar wiederbekommt. Einer Nachbarin haben si im Sommer auch das Rädche geklaut und es steht seit einigen Tagen wieder vor der Tür - in schwarz, aber man kann noch a weng die Decals von vorher erkennen. Es gibt also manchmal doch Wunder... :*ganzfestdrück*


----------



## fatz (23. Oktober 2006)

berlinajoere schrieb:


> Aber obwohl, gibt´s überhaupt eine Bike- Saison? Ich fahre ja das ganze Jahr durch, mein persönlicher Temperaturrekord liegt bei -18 Grad; wahrscheinlich werden einige darüber lachen, aber für berliner Verhältnisse isset janz schön kalt


es gibt eine bikesaison. zumindest hier, wo es im winter schnee gibt und man auch was
anderes anfangen kann als sich aufm bike den a. abfrieren. zb. mitm snowboard touren 
gehen....


> Und, franzel und Cuberius, Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, nach wochenlangem Beten und Flehen, wochenlangem Warten, wochenlangem nur mit Hinterradbremse fahren können...sind nun endlich meine Cantisockel von bike- components bei mir eingetroffen!
> 
> Und welch´ein Wunder, sie passen! In Gewindestärke und nötiger Länge, alles im grünen Bereich


is ja fein. ned das du uns noch irgendwen wegen mangelnder bremsleistung nierderfaehrst.  


> Und franzel, also keine Nachhilfestunden in Sachen Gewindegrößen


schad. waer aber nicht so wild gewesen. das meiste findest eh auf meiner homepage.

gruss vom franz


----------

